# George Zimmerman Not Guilty



## LAM (Jul 13, 2013)

George Zimmerman Not Guilty: Jury Lets Trayvon Martin Killer Go


----------



## ROID (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm not sure how I feel about this yet.


----------



## The Prototype (Jul 13, 2013)

I feel sick


----------



## LAM (Jul 13, 2013)

ROID said:


> I'm not sure how I feel about this yet.



given how the statute is written I expected nothing less than this.  it's a ridiculous law written by the fascists at ALEC and the gun manufactures.


----------



## Swfl (Jul 13, 2013)

Let the riots begin. I called it first.


----------



## Swiper (Jul 13, 2013)

Finally the justice system worked and justice was served.


----------



## Swfl (Jul 13, 2013)

I like how all the mindless fucks decided before they even heard any facts. Oh he must be racist oh this must be a hate crime/ racially motivated. Dumb asses and the media controlled zombies. I'm done now


----------



## troubador (Jul 13, 2013)

Swiper said:


> Finally the justice system worked and justice was served.



Yeah, I thought they'd be pressured to convict him of manslaughter in the sake of compromise (game theory!) The prosecution failed to show Zimmerman was guilty. They failed to show he was the physical aggressor. If they had, I would have agreed he was guilty.


----------



## jshel12 (Jul 13, 2013)

Its hard to prove beyond a reasonable doubt what happened when only two people know the whole truth and one of them is dead. I do think if you wanna be a cop you should join the police force and not follow people around (neighborhood watch).


----------



## LAM (Jul 13, 2013)

jshel12 said:


> Its hard to prove beyond a reasonable doubt what happened when only two people know the whole truth and one of them is dead. I do think if you wanna be a cop you should join the police force and not follow people around (neighborhood watch).



Zimmerman was denied employment by the local PD.  the guy had issues before couldn't really keep a job for any length of time, etc.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jul 13, 2013)

Google the statute in FL for 2nd degree murder.

It can be found in 3 seconds.

Manslaughter?  Possible, but the evidence does not support that either.

I think Zim and Martin made foolish decisions that day.

Zim initiated it.

We don't know details.

This is a legal ruling.  

Should not have been a 'race case' but the media and Feds made it one.

And BTW, Zim Hispanic and not white. So many idiots think he is white.


----------



## murf23 (Jul 13, 2013)

Trayvon shoulda kept the gun he was trying to sell ...Awww poor child - without his gun . Justice was served if you are talking strictly about the law . Zimmerman saved the tax payers alot of money . The poor black child woulda been in prison sooner or later anyway . Fuck him . What if he sold that gun to another lil thug that killed your son or mother or loved one . Fuck him good riddance


----------



## Swiper (Jul 13, 2013)

Zimmermans mom is Hispanic, his dad is white.  so what is he? 

Obamas mom was white and his dad black.  so what is he?


----------



## murf23 (Jul 13, 2013)

Well we all know Obama is not white but Zim is def half and half


----------



## FUZO (Jul 13, 2013)

He was Innocent and the Justice system worked this time NOT GUILTY.I just knew LAM would complain and moan wonder why.Its funny how LAMS girlfriend Blojama came out and said if he had a son that his son would look like travon.Fuk'n racial peice of shit president we have.The The prosecution couldnt of won this ever they had bull shit as evidence and they said in there closing statements "LOOK INTO YOUR HEART" thats not how are judicial system is supposed to work MORONS.I hope Zimmerman gets his life back sells a few books makes a few million.Lam better be careful and dont walk with a hoodie around you never know when a half chinese half mexican will follow you around with a spoon


----------



## SFW (Jul 13, 2013)

Well, The ghouls would love to see helter skelter commence so they can usher in their martial law. The 4th branch is working very hard to divide with suggestive thinking, the question is will blacks see past the psychological provocation and think for themselves? Time will tell. 

Keep in mind, they have billions of rounds of ammo and enough space at camp FEMA if and when this materializes. Divide and conquer is the only objective and they are doing a beautiful job. Dont be surprised when you hear about random whites being killed with hoodies left at the scene or "trayvon" carved in some old white womans forehead. Those will mostly be govt staged Psyops to incite the millions of gun owning whites to react. And they will.

Napolitano steps down just in time...coincidence? Maybe she was aware of the plan and decided she wanted nothing to do with it. Or maybe she'll pass the torch to someone more capable in orchestrating this heinous homeland event.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 14, 2013)

I would love to see 5million US whites immigrate to Australia. You'd like it here, and would balance the population well


----------



## 2B1 (Jul 14, 2013)

SFW said:


> Well, The ghouls would love to see helter skelter commence so they can usher in their martial law. The 4th branch is working very hard to divide with suggestive thinking, the question is will blacks see past the psychological provocation and think for themselves? Time will tell.
> 
> Keep in mind, they have billions of rounds of ammo and enough space at camp FEMA if and when this materializes. Divide and conquer is the only objective and they are doing a beautiful job. Dont be surprised when you hear about random whites being killed with hoodies left at the scene or "trayvon" carved in some old white womans forehead. Those will mostly be govt staged Psyops to incite the millions of gun owning whites to react. And they will.
> 
> Napolitano steps down just in time...coincidence? Maybe she was aware of the plan and decided she wanted nothing to do with it. Or maybe she'll pass the torch to someone more capable in orchestrating this heinous homeland event.



The scary thing is SFW, beyond the hyperbole, the essence of what you assert is fact...


----------



## tullz (Jul 14, 2013)

has anyone considered the fact that the jury knows more details about the situation that most of us?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 14, 2013)

that's what trayvon gets for bringing skittles to a gun fight


----------



## The Prototype (Jul 14, 2013)

tullz said:


> has anyone considered the fact that the jury knows more details about the situation that most of us?



That's not fact. They intentionally leave evidence out from the jury for various reasons. The entire case was televised so we know more than the jury does.


----------



## ROID (Jul 14, 2013)

Zimmerman should have never been there. He went looking for trouble and found it. Kid started to beat his ass and Zimmerman shot him. 

Zimmerman is a coward and a pussy. 

Race aside, the fucking kid was only  17.


----------



## ROID (Jul 14, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I would love to see 5million US whites immigrate to Australia. You'd like it here, and would balance the population well



You gotta extra room.


----------



## ROID (Jul 14, 2013)

LAM said:


> given how the statute is written I expected nothing less than this.  it's a ridiculous law written by the fascists at ALEC and the gun manufactures.



I thought a hung jury for sure.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 14, 2013)

Good. This case would've been a non-issue and not even a blip on the radar since neither person in the event was white. But Obama just had to stick his shitty racist head into it. So far he's done that twice and been wrong. The other time was the black college professor. A burglary had been reported at his house and the police arrived. SOP for the police is to verify the identity of anyone found at the location to ensure who is the owner and who may be the criminal. The professor wouldn't open the door and identify himself, so the police forced him out. Obama, without knowing the facts, jumped in and shot his racist mouth off.



> On July 22, President Barack Obama commented on the incident, criticizing the arrest and the response by the police. Law enforcement organizations and members objected to Obama's comments and criticized his handling of the issue. In the aftermath, Obama stated that he regretted his comments and hoped that the situation could become a "teachable moment".



Obama pulled a racist stunt, but calls it a "teachable moment"?

At the same time that Zimmerman shot Treyvon, a elderly white couple was assaulted by a group of blacks. The man was badly beaten and the woman was raped and murdered. Where was Obama's outrage at this?

Just recently a white woman had her house broken into by a black man. He proceeded to brutally beat the woman in front of her 3-year-old daughter. Why wasn't Obama up on a podium about this?

I hope Obama stokes out on national television.


----------



## FUZO (Jul 14, 2013)

Wheres the outrage that 12 black people got killed over 4th of july weekend in chicago,where is the outrage that 4 black people got killed  over the weekend from chicago where are all you travon fans about these black people getting killed.I dont see you anywhere in chicago protesting.Yeah media liberal bullshit


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2013)

if someone was following me i'd call the police. seems reasonable.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2013)

i think the jury was destined to this verdict because the charges were just impossible to prove. he said he said with one he dead? if trayvon had confronted zimmerman by saying, "i called the police and told them you are following me" he'd still be alive.

i think trayvon's family should have someone break his knees in a manner that they will hurt him the rest of his life.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2013)

or the scary little black teenager could have just morphed into a white preppy looking kid carrying a tennis racket. it's bs to think that wouldn't have saved his life just as well.


----------



## troubador (Jul 14, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> or the scary little black teenager could have just morphed into a white preppy looking kid carrying a tennis racket. it's bs to think that wouldn't have saved his life just as well.



Or if he acted responsibly and not attacked Zimmerman.

No wait, Zimmerman called the cops then instigated a fight with Martin, pulled Martin on top of him all part of his master plan to murder some kid he never met. Also, racism and stuff.


----------



## murf23 (Jul 14, 2013)

ROID said:


> Zimmerman should have never been there. He went looking for trouble and found it. Kid started to beat his ass and Zimmerman shot him.
> 
> Zimmerman is a coward and a pussy.
> 
> Race aside, the fucking kid was only  17.



"The Kid " owned a gun . Kids kill .  1 less convict to feed


----------



## DOMS (Jul 14, 2013)

murf23 said:


> "The Kid " owned a gun . Kids kill .  1 less convict to feed



The poor _kid_...







David Chevelle's quote seems apropos:

The girl says "Oh uh-uh, wait a minute! Wait a minute! Just because I'm  dressed this way does not make me a whore!" Which is true. Gentlemen,  that is true. Just because they dress a certain way doesn't mean they  are a certain way. Don't ever forget it. But ladies, you must understand  that is fucking confusing. It just is. Now that would be like me, Dave  Chappelle, the comedian, walking down the street in a cop uniform.  Somebody might run up on me, saying, "Oh, thank God. Officer, help us!  Come on. They're over here. Help us!" "Oh-hoh! Just because I'm dressed  this way does not make me a police officer!" See what I mean? All right,  ladies, fine. You are not a whore. But you are wearing a whore's  uniform.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2013)

troubador said:


> Or if he acted responsibly and not attacked Zimmerman.
> 
> No wait, Zimmerman called the cops then instigated a fight with Martin, pulled Martin on top of him all part of his master plan to murder some kid he never met. Also, racism and stuff.



you want some failed wanna be cop following _your_ teen around with a gun refusing to stay in the car and let officers handle it? he's not innocent. DOMS has been bashed, smashed, beaten, broken.... and didn't feel the need to kill 15 people for it. a scuffle doesn't need to result in a death no matter who starts it or deserves it. my son is 16 and 6 foot 3. if he attacked anyone with all his might it'd take a real pussy to think they were in any life threatening danger.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2013)

DOMS said:


> The poor _kid_...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




a little boy trying to act like a tough guy is as old as time itself probably. still makes a grown man a pussy to be scared of him.


----------



## DaMaster (Jul 14, 2013)

Was "Justice" served? Yes... everyone got their day in court. That's the  justice part. As for the acquittal, I also believe that was the right  choice. Certainly based on the law. Florida has a 'Stand Your Ground'  law and you are allowed to shoot someone in self defense. Again, by the  law he should be acquitted. Don't like the law go change it. 

The fact that it's being called Racially  Motivated by some people is a shame. Yes, there is still a lot of racism  in this country and truthfully I find it pathetic, disgusting,  appalling, narrow minded, shallow and any other adjective you can think  of. BUT crying race every time there's a racial difference between the  two people actually diminishes the argument over time. I don't hear  anyone calling it racist when a black person kills a non-black person.  There was absolutely no proof that this was a racially motivated case.  Never has been.

Lot's of people want to make this a case about race and it's not. There is absolutely no reason to think so and the only reason people are thinking about it like that is because a black kid was killed by a non-black person.

Now, since there has been no evidence of a racially motivated 'murder' and If you take away the color of his skin and read the facts, Zimmerman walks. Simply put the law is the law. Don't like it go change the law, but don't convict anyone on a race hate crime where it doesn't exist. 

Lot's of crimes go unreported by the media. They just don't report all of it and some seem to stick and become bigger news stories all on their own. BUT I'd be willing to bet my last $ that if these two guys were in the opposite positions and the same facts and outcome occurred we wouldn't hear one thing about a race killing. It's only because the one who was killed was black and the guy who shot him was not black. That's pathetic. 

It's a shame he died. I don't think he 'got what he deserved' either. I think there were a lot of factors and a lot of blame to go around, and yes even on Travon's side as well. Both side's are at fault and it's just sad that one of them ended up dead.​


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2013)

and yes i know how scary it is to be attacked, beaten, bloody.... i don't think it should be answered with deadly force esp when it's a little kid some asshole was following. he is not a cop. the police force made that clear to him by rejecting him. he was told to stop following the boy.


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 14, 2013)

Two idiots made mistakes that ended in one idiot being dead.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2013)

troubador said:


> Or if he acted responsibly and not attacked Zimmerman.
> 
> No wait, Zimmerman called the cops then instigated a fight with Martin, pulled Martin on top of him all part of his master plan to murder some kid he never met. Also, racism and stuff.



you honestly don't think zimmerman was a little too messed up in the head with the police force rejection n all that? no way to know for sure but i really think he was looking for some action.


----------



## troubador (Jul 14, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> you want some failed wanna be cop following _your_ teen around with a gun refusing to stay in the car and let officers handle it? he's not innocent. DOMS has been bashed, smashed, beaten, broken.... and didn't feel the need to kill 15 people for it. a scuffle doesn't need to result in a death no matter who starts it or deserves it. my son is 16 and 6 foot 3. if he attacked anyone with all his might it'd take a real pussy to think they were in any life threatening danger.



If my kid attacked someone I'd want angels to descend from heaven to whisk them away to safety. However, as a rational person I also realize people have the right to self defense...even white hispanic wanna be cop pussies that are racist and stuff.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2013)

troubador said:


> If my kid attacked someone I'd want angels to descend from heaven to whisk them away to safety. However, as a rational person I also realize people have the right to self defense...even white hispanic wanna be cop pussies that are racist and stuff.



what pisses me off is the idea of ANYONE following my kid and not backing off when 911 told them point blank to back off. my kid on a public sidewalk carrying a tea and skittles. not like this was a b&e or anything just a teenager walking at night talking to his gf on the phone. i still think only a pussy thinks they need to kill a skinny unarmed teen to defend themselves. it's not just a kid attacking someone it's a kid being followed attacking someone who might be out to ass rape him as far as the kid knew. not cool.


----------



## troubador (Jul 14, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> you honestly don't think zimmerman was a little too messed up in the head with the police force rejection n all that? no way to know for sure but i really think he was looking for some action.



I have no idea but it's irrelevant. Weighing whose life had more value is not for me.


----------



## murf23 (Jul 14, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> you want some failed wanna be cop following _your_ teen around with a gun refusing to stay in the car and let officers handle it? he's not innocent. DOMS has been bashed, smashed, beaten, broken.... and didn't feel the need to kill 15 people for it. a scuffle doesn't need to result in a death no matter who starts it or deserves it. my son is 16 and 6 foot 3. if he attacked anyone with all his might it'd take a real pussy to think they were in any life threatening danger.



If a 6'3 16 y/o kid was slamming my head off the concrete floor and I had a gun on me Call me a pussy but that kd would have a bullet through his eyes ...Call me a pussy all day long but Id be a living pussy


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2013)

murf23 said:


> If a 6'3 16 y/o kid was slamming my head off the concrete floor and I had a gun on me Call me a pussy but that kd would have a bullet through his eyes ...Call me a pussy all day long but Id be a living pussy



no shit but it seems no one wants to consider this kid was being followed by a creepy mexican looking for trouble. why is that?


----------



## DOMS (Jul 14, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> a little boy trying to act like a tough guy is as old as time itself probably. still makes a grown man a pussy to be scared of him.



Just curious. But are you aware that Trayvon was 5'11"? He wasn't a cute little-iddy-widdy kid, he was an adult-sized person walking around in a hoody.

I love this quote regarding Trayvon, "He was a 3 foot tall little child, that was gunned down by a huge,  muscular evil white supremacist while skipping home merrily with  skittles."


----------



## murf23 (Jul 14, 2013)

U got something against mexicans ???? Now you sound like that racist lil thug . Creepy ass cracker = creepy mexican


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2013)

i'm 5'9 and not prone to piss myself when someone is taller than me.


----------



## murf23 (Jul 14, 2013)

Unless they are slamming your head off the concrete


----------



## DOMS (Jul 14, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> you honestly don't think zimmerman was a little too messed up in the head with the police force rejection n all that? no way to know for sure but i really think he was looking for some action.



You're not stating facts. 

Source and Source.

"Zimmerman applied to become a police officer in Virginia but was rejected due to bad credit."

Also, the following probably added to his application being denied.

Source.

"In 2005, at the age of 21, Zimmerman was charged with assaulting a  police officer and resisting arrest, after shoving an officer while a  friend of Zimmerman's was being questioned about underage drinking. The  charges were reduced, then dropped when Zimmerman entered a pre-trial  diversion program. Also in 2005, Zimmerman's ex-fiance filed a  restraining order against him, alleging domestic violence. Zimmerman  requested a reciprocal restraining order. Both orders were granted."


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2013)

murf23 said:


> U got something against mexicans ???? Now you sound like that racist lil thug . Creepy ass cracker = creepy mexican



zimm thought trayvon "looked" suspicious. zimm "looks" like a mexican gang member if looks like is going to be a factor. he was following someone, that's suspicious in and of itself. zimm was acting in a suspicious manner. he could have been a mugger. being followed at night would probably unnerve most anyone.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2013)

"Police say he received a rejection letter three years ago,* possibly* because of his personal money issues." from source one.

maybe they just thought he was crazy. 
​


----------



## DOMS (Jul 14, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> "Police say he received a rejection letter three years ago,* possibly* because of his personal money issues." from source one.
> 
> maybe they just thought he was crazy.
> ​



Maybe they thought he was from outer space? 

No, you're stating what you want people to believe, and not actual facts.


----------



## troubador (Jul 14, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> what pisses me off is the idea of ANYONE following my kid and not backing off when 911 told them point blank to back off. my kid on a public sidewalk carrying a tea and skittles. not like this was a b&e or anything just a teenager walking at night talking to his gf on the phone. i still think only a pussy thinks they need to kill a skinny unarmed teen to defend themselves. it's not just a kid attacking someone it's a kid being followed attacking someone who might be out to ass rape him as far as the kid knew. not cool.



It's not a crime to follow someone. If Zimmerman had engaged Martin then it would be different. If someone was following me I'd be worried but it doesn't mean I'm going to attack them. Supposedly it was Martin that came up behind Zimmerman when Z was walking back to his vehicle.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 14, 2013)

ROID said:


> Zimmerman should have never been there. He went looking for trouble and found it. Kid started to beat his ass and Zimmerman shot him.
> 
> Zimmerman is a coward and a pussy.



Exactly. He's a fat bitch. He carries a gun and plays cop because...he's a fat bitch. Basically he harassed a kid that then whipped his ass. Instead of taking his lumps, he shot the kid because...he's a fat bitch.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 14, 2013)

If both had been black or both had been mexican this case would have never made it beyond the local news. The media and blacks made this a racial issue so it blew up on every front page.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2013)

we live in the age of cannibal cops and Jeffrey Dahmer. probably you can expect to be attacked if you creep around following people at night. i think the guy should at least face some sort of punishment. he decided to be judge and jury and ended up killing the kid.

"these assholes they always get away"

Witness 9-1-1 Calls | AxiomAmnesia.com Presents They Always Get Away: Trayvon Martin/George Zimmerman Documents, Photos, Videos, Audio, and Articles

trayvonn was running away and zimm followed him. who wanted trouble? on call 2 at 1:30 the guy says, "he warned me he'd shoot him"


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2013)

murf23 said:


> Unless they are slamming your head off the concrete




don't assume that has never happened. actually it was me slamming a girls head off the pavement after she ripped my shirt off in public. it's in the archives here somewhere... a nice violent little cat fight and no one deserved to die. jeeze.


----------



## charley (Jul 14, 2013)

...I can't believe NEWS in the U.S.A.  .....We live in a soap opera mentality in the US..  I watch BBC news so I'm not forced to listen to the same stupid stories. We're held captive here by Hollywood BullShit. One guy kills another, happens every day where I live. Do you really think we need to watch 24/7 the same news clips ??? Its no wonder our culture is going down hill, extreme waste of time. Now back to Lindsey Lohan, Casy Anthony, Micheal Jackson's doctor, or maybe some sports star will get accused of using ROIDS this week to save the news cycle. Meanwhile we're not hearing important news, but thats how they[politicians] like us [obese&dumb]. There is war all over the world and we talk about two uneducated young adults trying to be 'tough guys' because thats what they see on tv...

*****NOW SOME IMPORTANT STUFF****
*

















**** What a Wonderful Life ****


----------



## tommygunz (Jul 14, 2013)

Blah, blah, fucking blah. OJ Simpson premeditated and laid in wait to behead his wife and kill her boyfriend and they didn't attack shit. No one cried the fucking race tears when that nigger went free.  I know people who had alerts set on their phone for a verdict for Zimmerman. Are you kidding me!? What a bunch of media puppets people are. Zimmerman will be sued in civil court, the Sharptons and the Farikans will march and shout no justice, no peace and the media will make it the biggest circus we have seen yet. So all you butt hurt, wanna be, social conscious bleeding hearts be patient, you'll get to relish in this frenzy again.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2013)

murf23 said:


> U got something against mexicans ???? Now you sound like that racist lil thug . Creepy ass cracker = creepy mexican



i don't have anything against anyone based on color alone. zimmerman is a liar. he says the kid looks messed up on drugs but sounds like he didn't know if the kid was black or white when he said that. never said he was staggering or anything so how did the kid look on drugs? 

on one of the 911 tapes it's clear as a bell a guys says, "he warned me he'd shoot him" 

the act of following someone at night is going to make you creepy in anyone's book. we live in the age of cannibal cops and jeff dahmer. i'm thinking it was very creepy to run away and lose the guy once then find him back on your ass. i don't believe a word zimmerman said. he said to have the officers call him rather than meet him at a point because he was going to keep going after the kid.


----------



## LAM (Jul 14, 2013)

PushAndPull said:


> Exactly. He's a fat bitch. He carries a gun and plays cop because...he's a fat bitch. Basically he harassed a kid that then whipped his ass. Instead of taking his lumps, he shot the kid because...he's a fat bitch.



and couldn't even get a job with local LE...which tells you just how fucked up the guys is.  can't tell you how many losers I know working for local LE across the US that I wouldn't trust to cut my lawn.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2013)

Creedence Clearwater Revival - Bad Moon Rising (Lyric Video) - YouTube


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> my sophmore year i moved to a new high school  and this girl n her bf were walking down the hall and he looked at me n  said to his gf. "wow, she's got big tits".
> 
> she, of course, hated my guts after that. especially after i stole the  crass little bastard who was really a sweet guy but annnyway.
> 
> ...



she went to the hospital after because swear on my kids lives... i got her by the hair n bounced her head off the pavement several times.

i'm sure the world would be a safer place if she shot me instead of the cops just questioning me and letting me go.



Little Wing said:


> she wanted to beat me up for a long time. i  was really scared of her. once the fight happened the two clearest  things i remember are it's really hard to punch a moving target and wow  it didn't hurt when she hit me... adrenaline maybe? it was more of a  grappling match with us on the ground. i got my legs around her waist  and squeezed till she was having a hard time catching her breath then  got on top of her, grabbed her hair and beat her head into the ground  i  forget how many times...  her friend took her to the hospital. the cops  questioned me but she started it n it was 1978, they pretty much said  she got what she was looking for. 19 grinning witnesses didn't  hurt.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 14, 2013)

LAM said:


> and couldn't even get a job with local LE...which tells you just how fucked up the guys is.  can't tell you how many losers I know working for local LE across the US that I wouldn't trust to cut my lawn.



He's a pussy. The cop reject goes around his neighborhood strapped and playing neighborhood watch. Who does that? Someone looking for trouble. You can't follow and question grown or even young men, while not being in a position of authority, and not expect to find trouble. Someone is going to tell you to go fuck yourself, and then it could get physical. He's a pussy. He should have taken his beaten and stopped playing neighborhood watch.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> it's all over. this is one article that  mentions it. i smoked pot on the smoking area of my hs. they used to  have them. i got good grades and played sports. i also beat a girl's  head into the pavement when she tore my shirt off on main street. didn't  cause any major harm. it's bullshit how they are making zimmerman out  to be the victim.
> 
> 
> Trayvon Martin: George Zimmerman's account to police of the Trayvon Martin shooting. - Orlando Sentinel



open season on teens in hoodies now i guess. and shooting someone in a fistfight is legal... what pussies we have become. not like fucking mike tyson was beating him. it's kinda funny but not. the biggest part of this that touches me is a woman lost her son. i believe he was murdered that zimm wanted to kill "these assholes" that always get away. just my opinion.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2013)

PushAndPull said:


> He's a pussy. The cop reject goes around his neighborhood strapped and playing neighborhood watch. Who does that? Someone looking for trouble. You can't follow and question grown or even young men, while not being in a position of authority, and not expect to find trouble. Someone is going to tell you to go fuck yourself, and then it could get physical. He's a pussy. He should have taken his beaten and stopped playing neighborhood watch.



in hs i was a jock i played basketball and softball was 5'9 and i think pretty rugged. the girls head was bloody but she was cleaned up and sent home. i don't think zimmerman was any more damaged than she was except his nose looked pretty jacked up. no x-rays were ever taken to confirm a broken nose. mine is crooked i think it was broken but never went to a dr for it. don't recall any massive agony when it happened.


----------



## murf23 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank God no bleeding heart fucking liberals like you were on the jury ...Look whats in your heart LMAO fucking bullshit . No > JUST LOOK AT THE FACTS

A mother lost her son WTF . Happens everyday . How many black mothers lose their kids to black criminals every single day . Does your heart bleed for all of them too


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2013)

murf23 said:


> Thank God no bleeding heart fucking liberals like you were on the jury ...Look whats in your heart LMAO fucking bullshit . No > JUST LOOK AT THE FACTS



facts like "he warned me he'd shoot him" 

facts like it takes a real pussy to be scared for his life fighting a scrawny ass teenager with a bag of skittles. 

most real men can take a punch to the face and some mean assed damage without shooting the other guy in a fist fight.


----------



## murf23 (Jul 14, 2013)

Move to an inner city of Chigago and start a prayer group for the women who lost their children to black on black crime if your heart bleeds so much ...Go make a difference


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2013)

murf23 said:


> Thank God no bleeding heart fucking liberals like you were on the jury ...Look whats in your heart LMAO fucking bullshit . No > JUST LOOK AT THE FACTS
> 
> A mother lost her son WTF . Happens everyday . How many black mothers lose their kids to black criminals every single day . Does your heart bleed for all of them too



explain to me how this kid was supposed to know the guy following him wasn't out to cook his brain and eat it?


----------



## murf23 (Jul 14, 2013)

Scrawny ??????   Are you high as you write this ????? The lil nigga was alot bigger then Zimm . Zimm was the scrawny 1 or maybe you and your bleeding heart only seen the pics of Martin when he was 14 like CNN wants you to believe he looked like that ...


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2013)

George Zimmerman not a member of recognized neighborhood watch organization | theGrio

?In no program that I have ever heard of does someone patrol with a gun  in their pocket,? Carmen Caldwell, the Executive Director of Citizens?  Crime Watch of Miami-Dade, told theGrio. ?Every city and municipality  has their own policies. Here in Miami-Dade we train people only to be  the eyes and ears of their communities. Not to follow and most  definitely not to carry a weapon.?

vigilante cunt not nw


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2013)

murf23 said:


> Scrawny ??????   Are you high as you write this ????? The lil nigga was alot bigger then Zimm . Zimm was the scrawny 1 or maybe you and your bleeding heart only seen the pics of Martin when he was 14 like CNN wants you to believe he looked like that ...



my son is 6'3 and he is scrawny. the kid was not jacked he was a skinny kid.


----------



## murf23 (Jul 14, 2013)

Show me the Pic of how HUUUUUGE Zimm was when this happened . Also go google Matins pics > His most recent ones please not the lil kid pics . Keep watching CNN . Keep believing what your are led to believe .


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2013)

maybe i'm just old but grown ass men shitting their shorts because of some punk ass kid is pathetic. always will be.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2013)

yea you're right. must be the steroids. that kid is jacked like jesus.


----------



## murf23 (Jul 14, 2013)

I guess Zimm dont have a shot at nailing you . But Im sure he take being alive instead


----------



## troubador (Jul 14, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> explain to me how this kid was supposed to know the guy following him wasn't out to cook his brain and eat it?



He didn't and it doesn't matter. The only things that matter are the things that actually happen. You cannot beat someone's head into the pavement because you don't know what they're thinking. Come on, you're just being ridiculous now.


----------



## murf23 (Jul 14, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> yea you're right. must be the steroids. that kid is jacked like jesus.



You really worse than I thought lol . Lol at that pic . Well your do have a point tho > Not so scary anymore


----------



## DOMS (Jul 14, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> explain to me how this kid was supposed to know the guy following him wasn't out to cook his brain and eat it?



So it's okay for Trayvon to assume that George was up to something bad, but it wasn't okay for George to assume that a guy in a hoodie walking around a gated community that he wasn't a part of was up to something? Got it.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2013)

DOMS said:


> So it's okay for Trayvon to assume that George was up to something bad, but it wasn't okay for George to assume that a guy in a hoodie walking around a gated community that he wasn't a part of was up to something? Got it.



who was following who looking for trouble? armed adult males with no authority out there following kids around at night is not cool. that's not how neighborhood watch operates.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2013)

murf23 said:


> You really worse than I thought lol . Lol at that pic . Well your do have a point tho > Not so scary anymore



most of us here could throw this kid kicking n screaming over our shoulder and walk to the nearest patrol car. what's he weigh? a buck 20?


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 14, 2013)

The only reason that coward approached the kid in the first place is because he a had a gun and felt tuff. Take the gun away from that bitch and you don't even have a fist fight.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2013)

no gun that night and i don't think either would have been seriously injured.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 14, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> who was following who looking for trouble? armed adult males with no authority out there following kids around at night is not cool. that's not how neighborhood watch operates.



Neighborhood watches are 100% legal. As is keeping on a eye on people coming through your neighborhood. And as I've shown, George's city has a high than average crime rate. It's sweet that you don't think George should keep a watch on his neighborhood, but it's all perfectly legal and right.


----------



## hoyle21 (Jul 14, 2013)

PushAndPull said:


> The only reason that coward approached the kid in the first place is because he a had a gun and felt tuff. Take the gun away from that bitch and you don't even have a fist fight.



I'm surprised at the number of cowards trying defend the pussy.

Then again body builders aren't exactly known to be great fighters either.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 14, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> who was following who looking for trouble? armed adult males with no authority out there following kids around at night is not cool. that's not how neighborhood watch operates.



Source.

"Based on the latest crime statistics compiled in 2010, the crime rate in Sanford, FL is above the aggregate national average."

Yeah, no reason whatsoever to want to keep an eye on your neighborhood if you live in that area.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2013)

DOMS said:


> Neighborhood watches are 100% legal. As is keeping on a eye on people coming through your neighborhood. And as I've shown, George's city has a high than average crime rate. It's sweet that you don't think George should keep a watch on his neighborhood, but it's all perfectly legal and right.



zimm was a nw failure.

"Neighborhood Watch - the way we teach it, and the way it has always  been - is based on the premise that we don't carry weapons, nor do we  intervene in any incidences,'' the leader continued. ''Because what that  does is escalate a situation and makes a volunteer another victim.'' 


...Tutko believes that if Zimmerman had tried to join or start a  registered group, he would have been stopped. The fact that Zimmerman  was known to have made over 40 calls to police to report suspicious  activities in recent months would have raised suspicions of _him_. ''If the police were called that many times, you look at what the end  game was'' he said. ''Was there anything found? If nothing was found,  that person needs to be counseled, or reeducated, or otherwise told you  are not going to be allowed on the Neighborhood Watch.''

George Zimmerman not a member of recognized neighborhood watch organization | theGrio


----------



## DOMS (Jul 14, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> zimm was a nw failure.
> 
> ?Neighborhood Watch ? the way we teach it, and the way it has always  been ? is based on thepremise that we don?t carry weapons, nor do we  intervene in any incidences,? the leader continued. ?Because what that  does is escalate a situation and makes a volunteer another victim.
> 
> ...



Keep in mind that you're still in the area of opinions and not facts. I'll give you another fact: the laws that allow neighborhood watches to exist are the ones that allow individuals to protect their property. George was well within the law to watch a suspicious person in his neighborhood.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2013)

well i'm glad not all nw men are hysterical little bitches. 40 calls in a month? lmao yea no mental issues there.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 14, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> you want some failed wanna be cop following _your_ teen around with a gun refusing to stay in the car and let officers handle it? he's not innocent. DOMS has been bashed, smashed, beaten, broken.... and didn't feel the need to kill 15 people for it. a scuffle doesn't need to result in a death no matter who starts it or deserves it. my son is 16 and 6 foot 3. if he attacked anyone with all his might it'd take a real pussy to think they were in any life threatening danger.


why do you keep bragging about being 6 ft 3? is he imtimidating at all? any mass? skinny fat? mommys look at there kids with mommy goggles on...is he a football star? basketball? mma? boxing?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 14, 2013)

hoyle21 said:


> I'm surprised at the number of cowards trying defend the pussy.
> 
> Then again body builders aren't exactly known to be great fighters either.



I think the little hood should have been watched....he would be in my neighborhood....but I wouldn't need a gun....I don't think the dude broke the law by technicality....but there was no reson to be a scared guy packing a pistol


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2013)

DOMS said:


> Keep in mind that you're still in the area of opinions and not facts. I'll give you another fact: the laws that allow neighborhood watches to exist are the ones that allow individuals to protect their property. George was well within the law to watch a suspicious person in his neighborhood.



to WATCH yes. it's neighborhood WATCH not neighborhood tail a motherfucker.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> why do you keep bragging about being 6 ft 3? is he imtimidating at all? any mass? skinny fat? mommys look at there kids with mommy goggles on...is he a football star? basketball? mma? boxing?



not bragging just stating some children are big and could intimidate a fucking pussy. a pussy, not a man.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 14, 2013)

im just curious...you have brought it up at least 3 times in the last month...you even insinuated he would be more imtimidating than me in public and im a freak....figured there had to be something


----------



## DOMS (Jul 14, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> to WATCH yes. it's neighborhood WATCH not neighborhood tail a motherfucker.



I was not aware that George was a clairvoyant that can watch people that he doesn't follow.

It's a _neighborhood_ watch, not a "_housewatch_."


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> im just curious...you have brought it up at least 3 times in the last month...you even insinuated he would be more imtimidating than me in public and im a freak....figured there had to be something



when you're a mom n your teen is that tall i guess you're prone to repeat it in disbelief. he's tall but he's still just a kid and not fucking scary. you'd have to be a pussy to be intimidated by a big child.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2013)

DOMS said:


> I was not aware that George was a clairvoyant that can watch people that he doesn't follow.
> 
> It's a _neighborhood_ watch, not a "_housewatch_."



just stop. you know as well as i do this went down like it did because he was overly eager to engage someone.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 14, 2013)

following equates engaging?you sure the young black teen didn't try to buck up and act all gangsta? I mean...cause they never do that


----------



## DOMS (Jul 14, 2013)

Another fact is that a jury of his peers found him not guilty. Legally, he did nothing wrong.

Moral of the story: don't bring Skittles to a gun fight. And don't act like street thug if you don't want to be treated like one.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2013)

Zimmerman?s initial bail after his arrest in April 2012 was $150,000. It  was raised after prosecutors accused Zimmerman and his wife, Shellie,  of lying about how much money they had to win a low bail. A judge  agreed, accused Zimmerman of planning to use hidden funds to flee, and  increased the bail in July. Shellie Zimmerman was charged with perjury  stemming from the bail issue. 


just an honest guy


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 14, 2013)

how odd....someone trying to avoid jail


----------



## DOMS (Jul 14, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> just stop. you know as well as i do this went down like it did because he was overly eager to engage someone.



We do? Based on what *facts*? You mean the stuff like you saying that George was mentally unfit to be accepted into the law enforcement, when there are absolutely no facts to back it up?


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> following equates engaging?you sure the young black teen didn't try to buck up and act all gangsta? I mean...cause they never do that



most teen boys try and pose as or be seen as tough guys as they approach manhood. my son acts all gangsta when i tell him no. they are supposed to be rebellious and bucking at the gates at this age. if i was intimidated by it i'd be a joke as a parent.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2013)

DOMS said:


> We do? Based on what *facts*? You mean the stuff like you saying that George was mentally unfit to be accepted into the law enforcement, when there are absolutely no facts to back it up?



 calling the cops 40 times in a month is a fact that back being kookoo for cocoa puffs up in my book.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 14, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> Zimmerman?s initial bail after his arrest in April 2012 was $150,000. It  was raised after prosecutors accused Zimmerman and his wife, Shellie,  of lying about how much money they had to win a low bail. A judge  agreed, accused Zimmerman of planning to use hidden funds to flee, and  increased the bail in July. Shellie Zimmerman was charged with perjury  stemming from the bail issue.
> 
> 
> just an honest guy



You're right, that definitely shows that George would kill someone in cold blood... And not, you know, want to hand over any more money than he needed to.

You're willing to do all sorts of mental acrobatics to paint George based on anything negative you can find about him, but totally ignore that Trayvon like to portray himself as a street thug. 

Oh, George tried to get into the police force but was denied? He's _clearly_ a wanna be cop looking to gun someone down.

Trayvon has actual photos of himself as a thug? That doesn't mean anything...


----------



## murf23 (Jul 14, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> Zimmerman?s initial bail after his arrest in April 2012 was $150,000. It  was raised after prosecutors accused Zimmerman and his wife, Shellie,  of lying about how much money they had to win a low bail. A judge  agreed, accused Zimmerman of planning to use hidden funds to flee, and  increased the bail in July. Shellie Zimmerman was charged with perjury  stemming from the bail issue.
> 
> 
> just an honest guy



Just and honest guy huh ? Better than being a 17 y/o with a gun and a drug user. Who would you rather be following you in a dark alley????  6'2 young thug who owned a gun or a lil scrawny Zimm who also owned a gun and cared about protecting his neighbors ???  Choose 1 .


----------



## DOMS (Jul 14, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> calling the cops 40 times in a month is a fact that back being kookoo for cocoa puffs up in my book.



Again, you're not stating a fact.

Source. 

"[T]he Sanford Police Department has posted reports of 46 911 and nonemergency calls it says Zimmerman made between August 2004 and Martin's shooting [February 26, 2012]."

That's 46 calls in over 8 years, or about 5 per year. A lot of your opinion on this matter has nothing to do with actual, real, facts.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2013)

murf23 said:


> Just and honest guy huh ? Better than being a 17 y/o with a gun and a drug user. Who would you rather be following you in a dark alley????  6'2 young thug who owned a gun or a lil scrawny Zimm who also owned a gun and cared about protecting his neighbors ???  Choose 1 .



the kid didn't have a gun on him did he? he had candy and some tea. danny 81 liked to paint himself like a thug. i don't think anyone in their right mind would be afraid of him. jeeze. are you guys serious that you would be afraid of this lanky kid? prisoners in sweden smoke pot and it leads to less inmate trouble. he used pot he wasn't a crack head or on bath salts. boooooo @ the pussification of the American white male. little self proclaimed black thug scaring you all senseless. you can relax now the little thug is dead. jeeze.


----------



## murf23 (Jul 14, 2013)

I am a lil more relaxed now thank you . But wont be totally at ease for the safety of myself or my loved ones till they are all shot down like dogs or put behind bars .


Preferably shot down like dogs jail cost to much money


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 14, 2013)

the same type of guy stabbed my little uncle 19 times....cause he was beating his pregnant girlfriend and my uncle came to take her to safety....in 2013 you never know what these little punk bastards are thinking....no one gets there ass wooped and moves on....they act tough get there ass beat and then come back with guns knives or 15 friends....in real life...on the street....you hurt the other guy before he hurts you...maybe permanently....fact I know all to well


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2013)

eh, i always say if anyone came in my house looking to do me harm i'd make sure they were dead and couldn't come back. in my house tho not walking on my sidewalk and i didn't like the looks of them.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 14, 2013)

eh...logic...defending your own life...eh


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 14, 2013)

lol.. people still debating with LW who, as a woman, has no concept of logic or reason.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2013)

you really think the skinny black dude could have beat zimmerman to death? i don't. i've seem guys way bigger than those two do their best to fuck each other up n just bust lips n knock out teeth. swollen faces and black eyes and abrasions on your skull aren't life n death matters. there isn't one bit of dna from trayvon on the gun and if they were wrestling over it there'd be at least some smudged fingerprints wouldn't there?


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> lol.. people still debating with LW who, as a woman, has no concept of logic or reason.



says the guy who avoids women like the plauge cuz your daddy thinks you're not tough enough to handle the heartbreak. sounds reasonable.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 14, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> you really think the skinny black dude could have beat zimmerman to death? i don't.



It's awesome that you're willing to risk George's life based on your opinion.



Little Wing said:


> there isn't one bit of dna from trayvon on the gun and if they were wrestling over it there'd be at least some smudged fingerprints wouldn't there?



In a Tom Cruise movie, maybe. In real life, if you cannot point the gun at your attackers, you try to keep it away from them. You do not want to be in a position where they have any control over the weapon.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2013)

i find it illogical that a real man would need to use a gun in a fistfight with a teenager. 

or that anyone weighing 120 pounds is going to beat a little doughboy to death with his bare hands faster than neighbors can come to his aide or the police who are on their way can arrive. 

luckily irrational fear makes deadly force legal. still spells pussy.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 14, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> i find it illogical that a real man would need to use a gun in a fistfight with a teenager.
> 
> or that anyone weighing 120 pounds is going to beat a little doughboy to death with his bare hands faster than neighbors can come to his aide or the police who are on their way can arrive.
> 
> luckily irrational fear makes deadly force legal. still spells pussy.



Here we go again...

Source.  "158 pounds (72 kg)"

Still not big in my book, but also nowhere near what you just wrote. You're not interested in facts at all. I don't know if you're motivated by Trayvon's age and any similarities to your son, or perhaps it's something else. But it's certainly not the facts.

And for clarity, George only weighed 185 lbs. Also, Trayvon was 5'11" and George is 5'7".


----------



## DOMS (Jul 14, 2013)

Based on the "facts" so far:


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2013)

on a kid like trayvon most of their weight seems to be bones. a lot of strength in their leverage. i think zimmerman was a real tough guy in his mind till someone actually had their hands on him then he was one of the biggest cowards in recent history.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2013)

DOMS said:


> Based on the "facts" so far:



skinny black kid vs rotund vagina more like it.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 14, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> you really think the skinny black dude could have beat zimmerman to death? i don't. i've seem guys way bigger than those two do their best to fuck each other up n just bust lips n knock out teeth. swollen faces and black eyes and abrasions on your skull aren't life n death matters. there isn't one bit of dna from trayvon on the gun and if they were wrestling over it there'd be at least some smudged fingerprints wouldn't there?











sugar ray on the right


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2013)

Sugar Ray was little. I stood next to him coming out of the Ali Holmes fight in Vegas. The only thing the skinny kid in question was training for was eating some skittles n downing some tea. World of difference between an average teen and a world class boxer.


----------



## hoyle21 (Jul 14, 2013)

Not to mention I believe Zimmerman was taking the fight training.


----------



## flcrkr (Jul 14, 2013)

The little thug wanna be was  5'11" and 158 pounds. Zimmerman had every right and was carrying because they have had a lot of robberies and home invasions in the area. I know the area well and there are a lot of gang bangers in the area. I always carry when I know I will be working or going through areas like Sanford and it has nothing to do with being afraid or a pussy but everything to do with being able to fight fire with fire. I would rather have my pistol and not need it than to need it and not have it.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 14, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> on a kid like trayvon most of their weight seems to be bones. a lot of strength in their leverage. i think zimmerman was a real tough guy in his mind till someone actually had their hands on him then he was one of the biggest cowards in recent history.



You keep throwing out lies, I point them out (with sources), and you just move onto something else. It's with your _opinion_ that Zimmerman was in the wrong, the *facts* and *legal system* say otherwise.

Sorry if that sounds rough, but that's what's been happening.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2013)

you know what has been reported as fact. i'm sure a lot of the facts in this case will never see the light of day let alone make it into a court room. and i've said at least once here that this is my opinion and i keep saying "i think." my opinion is that this was caused by an over zealous idiot playing cop.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2013)

"these assholes they always get away"

he made sure this one didn't.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 14, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> Sugar Ray was little. I stood next to him coming out of the Ali Holmes fight in Vegas. The only thing the skinny kid in question was training for was eating some skittles n downing some tea. World of difference between an average teen and a world class boxer.



of course/....you keep bringing up size like its relevant...im a bad ass...sugar ray is literally half my size and would beat the fuck out of me without breaking a sweat....as  a teen I was grown and beat grown men down....the kid acted like a thug...wanted to be one....he got his wish


----------



## Swiper (Jul 14, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> you really think the skinny black dude could have beat zimmerman to death?



yes. slam his head in the concrete causing him to be knocked out, then keep slamming it until death. very easy to do. even just one hard hit to the concrete can kill a person. 

Was Zimmerman suppose to just let Martin keep slamming his head into concrete and just hope he'll stop at some point?


----------



## troubador (Jul 14, 2013)

DOMS said:


> You keep throwing out lies, I point them out (with sources), and you just move onto something else. It's with your _opinion_ that Zimmerman was in the wrong, the *facts* and *legal system* say otherwise.
> 
> Sorry if that sounds rough, but that's what's been happening.



We're arguing the legality of it against people's feelings. It's a lost cause.


----------



## troubador (Jul 14, 2013)

Swiper said:


> yes. slam his head in the concrete causing him to be knocked out, then keep slamming it until death. very easy to do. even just one hard hit to the concrete can kill a person.
> 
> Was Zimmerman suppose to just let Martin keep slamming his head into concrete and just hope he'll stop at some point?



She doesn't seem to be able to separate her feelings that Zimmerman shouldn't have been "following" and the aspect of what legally constitutes self defense. 



> A defendant, under Florida law, loses his stand your ground defense if he provoked the encounter  but he retains traditional self-defense if he reasonably believed his life was in danger and his only recourse was to employ deadly force. Thus, if Zimmerman verbally provoked Martin, but Martin then got on top of Zimmerman and banged his head into the ground, broke his nose, bloodied his eyes and persisted in attacking Zimmerman and if Zimmerman couldn't protect himself from further attack except by shooting Martin he would have the right to do that. (The prosecution has already admitted that it has no evidence that Zimmerman started the actual fight.)
> 
> Read more: Drop George Zimmerman


That's from a Harvard law professor btw.

Everything points to Zimmerman being legally innocent. All this shit about him being a pussy and a wannabe cop is just bitch gossip.


----------



## murf23 (Jul 14, 2013)

LW is basing her whole debate off of her feelings and no facts at all ...You cant debate feelings so I guess she wins ...She has no facts in any of her statements . In fact she even makes up lies to back up her feelings . Some ppl are beyond an intelligent debate and obviously she is one of them . I am not that intelligent lol but I still base my staments off facts . 

Not bashing her by any means . I have plenty of respect for her just not when it comes to tough emotional issues , She is a women after all so what can you expect


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2013)

it's not just feelings. zimmerman has a violent record he lied a lot made a statement these assholes like he already found the kid guilty... a witness said the fight was over when the shot was fired. guess we will never know.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2013)

murf. look up zimmerman's lies. he lied from the get go about more than his finances.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 14, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> i've said at least once here that this is my opinion and i keep saying "i think." my opinion is that this was caused by an over zealous idiot playing cop.



And opinions are fine, but you stated stuff like Travyon only weighing 120 pounds and George calling 911 over 40 times in a month, which were given as though they're factual.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 14, 2013)

troubador said:


> Or if he acted responsibly and not attacked Zimmerman.
> 
> No wait, Zimmerman called the cops then instigated a fight with Martin, pulled Martin on top of him all part of his master plan to murder some kid he never met. Also, racism and stuff.



He was all worked up because he had seen one of the burglars earlier, called the cops and they responded too slow.  He wasn't gonna let no thug get away from him this time.  His mind was made up to confront Martin as he was talking to the 911 operator.  

Now imagine you are a young black kid in a new neighborhood and you see a truck rolling slowly following you and staring at you.  Just as Zimmerman thought only bad things were ahead, Martin was in that same frame of mind.  What to do but run away from potential danger. Zimmerman had no cause, and was told by the 911 operator not to give chase.  He had nothing to go on except for suspicion.  From what I can put together by stitching the witness statements into a single 3-d story is that Zimmerman pulled his weapon, told him to stop, Martin stopped and Zimmerman ran smack into the back of his head like a keystone cop getting a bloody nose in the process.  Martin turns over and sees a man not in any uniform and fears for his life, he chose flight first and now he has to fight.  

Zimmerman caused all of this and needs to be punished in someway.  Sadly it will likely be in civil court from a lawsuit from Martins family, but some justice must come.  Vigilantism should not be rewarded, unless there was a definite crime being committed, and no chance for law enforcement to intervene in time.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2013)

oh the emotional woman. what is this? the 40s? what lies? i wasn't glued to the trial, didn't know the kids weight. did anyone even listen to audio on 911 call? what do you supposed he warned me he'd kill him meant?


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2013)

maniclion said:


> He was all worked up because he had seen one of the burglars earlier, called the cops and they responded too slow.  He wasn't gonna let no thug get away from him this time.  His mind was made up to confront Martin as he was talking to the 911 operator.
> 
> Now imagine you are a young black kid in a new neighborhood and you see a truck rolling slowly following you and staring at you.  Just as Zimmerman thought only bad things were ahead, Martin was in that same frame of mind.  What to do but run away from potential danger. Zimmerman had no cause, and was told by the 911 operator not to give chase.  He had nothing to go on except for suspicion.  From what I can put together by stitching the witness statements into a single 3-d story is that Zimmerman pulled his weapon, told him to stop, Martin stopped and Zimmerman ran smack into the back of his head like a keystone cop getting a bloody nose in the process.  Martin turns over and sees a man not in any uniform and fears for his life, he chose flight first and now he has to fight.
> 
> Zimmerman caused all of this and needs to be punished in someway.  Sadly it will likely be in civil court from a lawsuit from Martins family, but some justice must come.  Vigilantism should not be rewarded, unless there was a definite crime being committed, and no chance for law enforcement to intervene in time.



clearly you are way too emotional about this.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 14, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> a witness said the fight was over when the shot was fired.



You're doing it again...

Source. From the first key witness.



> "Well going back to when they were vertical I could tell the person on the bottom had a lighter skinned color," said Good.
> 
> The statement suggests Martin had the tactical advantage, implying he was the aggressor.
> 
> ...





> "It's all about who the jury believes and who they think is trustworthy.  When I watched John Good testify today he wasn't on either side," said  Diane Dimond, investigative journalist for the Daily Beast. "He wasn't  on Trayvon Martin's side and he wasn't on George Zimmerman's side. But  what he said I thought was much more compelling for the defense case,  even though he was a prosecution witness."



There is no mention of a shooting after the hostilities stopped.

Source. The other key witness.



> "I saw figures, arms flailing," Bahadoor said. "It looked like arms moving."
> 
> 
> Bahadoor said she left to turn off a stove and then heard a gunshot.  The next time she looked out, she saw a body in the grass behind her  townhome, she testified.



Again, nothing that's even remotely close to what you said.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 14, 2013)

maniclion said:


> He was all worked up because he had seen one of the burglars earlier, called the cops and they responded too slow.  He wasn't gonna let no thug get away from him this time.  His mind was made up to confront Martin as he was talking to the 911 operator.
> 
> Now imagine you are a young black kid in a new neighborhood and you see a truck rolling slowly following you and staring at you.  Just as Zimmerman thought only bad things were ahead, Martin was in that same frame of mind.  What to do but run away from potential danger. Zimmerman had no cause, and was told by the 911 operator not to give chase.  He had nothing to go on except for suspicion.  From what I can put together by stitching the witness statements into a single 3-d story is that Zimmerman pulled his weapon, told him to stop, Martin stopped and Zimmerman ran smack into the back of his head like a keystone cop getting a bloody nose in the process.  Martin turns over and sees a man not in any uniform and fears for his life, he chose flight first and now he has to fight.
> 
> Zimmerman caused all of this and needs to be punished in someway.  Sadly it will likely be in civil court from a lawsuit from Martins family, but some justice must come.  Vigilantism should not be rewarded, unless there was a definite crime being committed, and no chance for law enforcement to intervene in time.



A lot of words, but zero facts towards George's guilt.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2013)

DOMS said:


> And opinions are fine, but you stated stuff like Travyon only weighing 120 pounds and George calling 911 over 40 times in a month, which were given as though they're factual.



i clearly asked what did he weigh? a buck 20? obviously i was guessing. i read the calls were made in a month and i read most were reported as blacks. there's no proof the calls posted were all the calls he made.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 14, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> i clearly asked what did he weigh? a buck 20? obviously i was guessing. i read the calls were made in a month and i read most were reported as blacks. there's no proof the calls posted were all the calls he made.



Here you intimate that George was rejected from police service because he's mentally unstable:



Little Wing said:


> you honestly don't think zimmerman was a  little too messed up in the head with the police force rejection n all  that? no way to know for sure but i really think he was looking for some  action.



Here you call him a "little boy", even though he's 4 inches taller than Zimmerman and only weighs 37 pounds less than Zimmerman.



Little Wing said:


> a little boy trying to act like a tough guy  is as old as time itself probably. still makes a grown man a pussy to be  scared of him.



Here you stating that Travyon weighs 120. 



Little Wing said:


> i find it illogical that a real man would need to use a gun in a fistfight with a teenager.
> 
> or that anyone weighing 120 pounds is going to beat a little doughboy to  death with his bare hands faster than neighbors can come to his aide or  the police who are on their way can arrive.



You're just tyring to dodge this one by saying that you didn't explicity  state that Trayvon was 120, but you wrote it to be read that way.

Also -- I don't care to quote anymore at this point -- you stated that George called 911 over 40 times in one month. When it had in fact been 40 times in about 8 and half years.

You're upset that a teen had been killed and, facts be damned, George is guilty.


----------



## s2h (Jul 14, 2013)

1 down 12 million to go...


----------



## FUZO (Jul 14, 2013)

s2h said:


> 1 down 12 million to go...




lol hahahahahahah


----------



## flcrkr (Jul 14, 2013)

Bottom line is the Sanford police dept and the Seminole county prosecutor's office did a full investigation and did not bring any charges against him because after doing numerous interviews and taking multiple eye witness statements they felt that he acted
within his rights and could not prove it was not self defense.Then the NAACP and Al Sharpton got involved and used the kid to further their own personal agenda and the Governor assigned special prosecutors to bring him to trial knowing that they could not prove that it wasn't self defense and the only hope they had was to get an emotional verdict and not one based on the law. That didn't happen and I am glad that the six female jurors got it right and didn't convict on emotion like the state was counting on. I agree that their will be civil suits but it is the state and the media that should be worried not Zimmerman


----------



## troubador (Jul 14, 2013)

maniclion said:


> From what I can put together by stitching the witness statements into a single 3-d story is that Zimmerman pulled his weapon, told him to stop, Martin stopped and Zimmerman ran smack into the back of his head like a keystone cop getting a bloody nose in the process.  Martin turns over and sees a man not in any uniform and fears for his life, he chose flight first and now he has to fight.



I haven't heard this. Please provide a link.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 14, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> says the guy who avoids women like the plauge cuz your daddy thinks you're not tough enough to handle the heartbreak. sounds reasonable.



lol glad to see you haven't changed a bit.. still using the same ol' quip


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 14, 2013)

DOMS said:


> Here you intimate that George was rejected from police service because he's mentally unstable:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DOMS just stop.. you can prove her wrong all you want, it won't make a difference.


----------



## hoyle21 (Jul 15, 2013)

flcrkr said:


> Bottom line is the Sanford police dept and the Seminole county prosecutor's office did a full investigation and did not bring any charges against him because after doing numerous interviews and taking multiple eye witness statements they felt that he acted
> within his rights and could not prove it was not self defense.Then the NAACP and Al Sharpton got involved and used the kid to further their own personal agenda and the Governor assigned special prosecutors to bring him to trial knowing that they could not prove that it wasn't self defense and the only hope they had was to get an emotional verdict and not one based on the law. That didn't happen and I am glad that the six female jurors got it right and didn't convict on emotion like the state was counting on. I agree that their will be civil suits but it is the state and the media that should be worried not Zimmerman



That's not true either.  The lead investigator wanted to charge Zimmerman with manslaughter after his investigation.

Florida prosecutors are idiots.   Just like with Casey Anthony they over reached badly in trying to prove a case.   I think if they would have tried they probably could have gotten him with manslaughter, but they never had enough evidence for Murder 2.


----------



## flcrkr (Jul 15, 2013)

The Lead Investigator recommended a charge of manslaughter if any charges at all and the local prosecutor felt it couldn't be proven that it wasn't self defense according to our laws.The Jury had the chance to prosecute on manslaughter and even asked for a clarification on manslaughter from the judge and still found him not guilty.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 15, 2013)

i don't think it's murder because zimmerman got so scared during the fight he used deadly force. zimmerman is clearly a pussy and was very likely that scared. i think his crime is the horseshit that put them* both* in that position. there's not one shred of evidence that shows the kid was actually acting suspicious or drugged. nw is great but stalking kids with a loaded weapon hell bent on not letting "these assholes" get away this time is not cool and it's not calm and logical reasoning.

 if the kid had had the gun or gotten it away from him and killed zimmerman i'd be upset he was dead but i'd think it was his own stupid fault for ignoring what was clearly 911 advising him not to pursue. he acted stupidly risking his own life as well and it resulted in an unfortunate death. his stupidity caused it and it could just as well of been him leaving his wife a widow. he was a dumbassed vigilante thinking tool that ended up killing a boy he'd decided was guilty based on nothing. his motive was good, he wanted to help curb crime in his community but he wanted too so bad he wasn't acting responsibly.

i'd like to hear what Jeremy Lauer meant by "he warned me he'd shoot him" too.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 15, 2013)

Zimmerman refuted claims by a cousin, now in her mid-20s, who told  investigators that his immediate family were racist and that he sexually  molested her from the time she was 6 years old until she was about 16.

He beat his wife.
He attacked a cop.

he wasn't just some level headed nice guy doing neighborhood watch.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 15, 2013)

hoyle21 said:


> That's not true either.  The lead investigator wanted to charge Zimmerman with manslaughter after his investigation.



No, he's right, you're absolutely wrong.

Source (emphasis mine) "Zimmerman was treated for bloody wounds, questioned for 5 hours and had  his sidearm impounded, but he was released as a case of self-defense.  However, *six weeks later*, amidst heightened media attention, Zimmerman  was charged with murder by *a new prosecutor*.[SUP][6][/SUP][SUP]"[/SUP]

Source. Also, the judge allowed the jury to, "convict him of the second-degree murder of Trayvon Martin, they can  convict him of manslaughter or they can declare him not guilty of  anything." It was an option, but the jury still didn't take it. 

flcrkr is 100% correct. It's only because a black man was the victim that this trial gained its high-profile status. If Trayvon had been white, it would have been a non-issue. If George had been white, there still would have been this circus and he'd have been found guilty. If George's last name had been "Hernandez" or "Chavez", this would have been a non-issue. However, George's last name sounded like a white man's name, so we ended up with a circus.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 15, 2013)

DOMS said:


> The poor _kid_...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



btw. the kid above in those photos is alive and well. it's not even the right trayvon martin. 

snopes.com: Trayvon Martin Photos











the last pre mortem pic of trayvon is this one. 

and the so called angelic 4 year old pics were taken 7 months before he died. who's lying now?


----------



## DOMS (Jul 15, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> the last pre mortem pic of trayvon is this one.



Oh, god...


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 15, 2013)

DOMS said:


> Oh, god...



this was his moms birthday 9 days before he was killed. doesn't look very gangsta. but i'm pretty sure they all look alike to you.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 15, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> this was his moms birthday 9 days before he was killed. doesn't look very gangsta. but i'm pretty sure they all look alike to you.



This is what I'm seeing your images as:


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 15, 2013)

lol. 

snopes doesn't like hot linking.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 15, 2013)

i think that's what gz saw that night too.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 15, 2013)

bastids. i see it now too.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 15, 2013)

there's so much bs out there. i'd like to see coroner's report mentioning if teeth were gold.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 15, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> there's so much bs out there. i'd like to see coroner's report mentioning if teeth were gold.



I just assumed it's the removable type.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 15, 2013)

Trayvon Martin: No, That's Not His Facebook Page Showing "Gangsta" Photos UPDATED - Miami - News - Riptide 2.0

There's a wonderful horror-logic to that last one, considering that Martin was visiting his father when he was shot.  But the "Trayvon Martin" the page belongs to lists his school as  Myers Middle School. All of his relatives are listed as living in  Savannah, Georgia, where there is a Myers Middle School.   
  The late Martin, who grew up in Miami Gardens, went to Norland Middle and Highland Oaks Middle schools, and more recently attended Dr. Michael M. Krop Senior High School.
  Trayvon Martin's real Facebook page is here, complete with photos and information clearly depicting him, and updated before the date of his death. 
  The bogus page probably belongs either to another Trayvon Martin, or to a kid who renamed his page in tribute.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 15, 2013)

rippedgolfer said:


> That's not fact. They intentionally leave evidence out from the jury for various reasons. The entire case was televised so we know more than the jury does.



Did you watch the entire trial, or just the pieces the media told you about?


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 15, 2013)

i don't get why zimmerman lied to the cops about having no criminal record etc if he felt he did nothing wrong. why he told 911 the kid was late teens but told the kids parents he had no idea the boy was so young. the kid got to be 17 for 3 weeks. sorry to disappoint people but i think that is a shame.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 15, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> what pisses me off is the idea of ANYONE following my kid and not backing off when 911 told them point blank to back off. my kid on a public sidewalk carrying a tea and skittles. not like this was a b&e or anything just a teenager walking at night talking to his gf on the phone. i still think only a pussy thinks they need to kill a skinny unarmed teen to defend themselves. it's not just a kid attacking someone it's a kid being followed attacking someone who might be out to ass rape him as far as the kid knew. not cool.



So should your kid turn around and confront the potential ass raper? is that what you want your kid to do? if travon martin wanted to outrun zimmerman he could have. the kid runs home, and goes inside, zimmerman follows him sees this, then realizes he made a mistake, feels foolish, and learns a lesson on profiling. crisis avoided.

I do not believe from anything i've seen that says zimmerman was "out to get some action"


----------



## cornedbeefhash (Jul 15, 2013)

Zimmerman is a piece of shit wannabe cop. Fuck him. Police told him to back up and let them investigate. He didn't follow and now there's a dead teenager. We don't really know exactly what happened in the time between Zimmerman following the teen and the death, but I can't imagine a scenario where I would have to murder a child to defend myself. Another piece of shot walks free. Him and Casey Anthony are, IMO, murderers. Nothing will convince me otherwise at this point.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 15, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> explain to me how this kid was supposed to know the guy following him wasn't out to cook his brain and eat it?



Seems if he was worried about that he should have ran home, or used his cell phone to call the cops. not attack the guy following him. Do you want your son confronting jeffrey dahmer if he was following him? shit woman, think this through.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 15, 2013)

cornedbeefhash said:


> Zimmerman is a piece of shit wannabe cop. Fuck him. Police told him to back up and let them investigate. He didn't follow and now there's a dead teenager. We don't really know exactly what happened in the time between Zimmerman following the teen and the death, but I can't imagine a scenario where I would have to murder a child to defend myself. Another piece of shot walks free. Him and Casey Anthony are, IMO, murderers. Nothing will convince me otherwise at this point.



It's good to know that you're allergic to facts.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 15, 2013)

not sure where but i started this whole thing saying trayvon could have called the cops, went on to say he'd be alive if he'd said to zimmerman i called the police and told them you're following me. but it all goes back to what actually happened and zimmerman forced the chain of events by pursuing the kid himself with a loaded gun instead of letting the police who were on their way handle it. the boy had every right to be there.  according to a police report, there was "no indication that Trayvon  Martin was involved in any criminal activity at the time of the  encounter." his dad was there visiting his fiancee who lives there. zimmerman is a violent man and he had an agenda that night. the kid was walking back to where his dad was after buying candy.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 15, 2013)

bio-chem said:


> Seems if he was worried about that he should have ran home, or used his cell phone to call the cops. not attack the guy following him. Do you want your son confronting jeffrey dahmer if he was following him? shit woman, think this through.



do you want your kid stalked by a violent man with a loaded gun out to make sure the asshole doesn't get away this time? you think zimmerman's actions were kosher?


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 15, 2013)

bio-chem said:


> So should your kid turn around and confront the potential ass raper? is that what you want your kid to do? if travon martin wanted to outrun zimmerman he could have. the kid runs home, and goes inside, zimmerman follows him sees this, then realizes he made a mistake, feels foolish, and learns a lesson on profiling. crisis avoided.
> 
> I do not believe from anything i've seen that says zimmerman was "out to get some action"



i think he wanted action based on him saying on 911 call that "these assholes they always get away" and he kept following the kid when told we don't need you to do that. jeremy lauer also can be heard on 911 call saying "he warned me he'd shoot him"


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 15, 2013)

cornedbeefhash said:


> Zimmerman is a piece of shit wannabe cop. Fuck him. Police told him to back up and let them investigate. He didn't follow and now there's a dead teenager. We don't really know exactly what happened in the time between Zimmerman following the teen and the death, but I can't imagine a scenario where I would have to murder a child to defend myself. Another piece of shot walks free. Him and Casey Anthony are, IMO, murderers. Nothing will convince me otherwise at this point.



you forgot child molester

Listen to segments of the chilling testimony here: Part 1 and Part 2.

 and rapist

One of Zimmerman's ex-fiancee's also testified that he repeatedly sexually assaulted her. Read more on the full story here.

George Zimmerman Verdict, NOT GUILTY: Child Molestation Accusations Arise during Trayvon Martin Murder Trial, Brutal Sexual Assault Charges 'Not Relevant' to Case [TESTIMONY/LISTEN] : Offbeat News : Mstarz


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 15, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> do you want your kid stalked by a violent man with a loaded gun out to make sure the asshole doesn't get away this time? you think zimmerman's actions were kosher?


I've seen no evidence that zimmerman had violence as his desire that night, or was just out for some action. Everyone of us has used terms like "ass hole" and "not get away" without violence in our hearts. If my kid is being stalked by someone, I want him to use the cell phone to call the cops, or as he certainly could have easily done, ran home to me so I can confront the stalker myself. Under no circumstances (especially knowing there are Jeffrey dahmer types out there) do I want my kid confronting someone following him. 

Given all the evidence I've seen, which is not inconsiderable, but certainly not the entire trial, I believe travon instigated the physical altercation that led to his death. a tragedy, but not a crime in zimmerman's part. zimmerman could have done things differently, but he broke no law, and truth be told if he was my neighbor, he did exactly as i'd have wanted him to. followed a person who was not a resident while telling the police he sees a suspicious person.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 15, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> i think he wanted action based on him saying on 911 call that "these assholes they always get away" and he kept following the kid when told we don't need you to do that. jeremy lauer also can be heard on 911 call saying "he warned me he'd shoot him"



Do you believe that zimmerman caught up to Martin, and started the altercation, or do you believe Martin attacked the guy following him? I personally have seen nothing by way of evidence that shows zimmerman did, or even could have caught Martin to start the physical altercation.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 15, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> you forgot child molester
> 
> Listen to segments of the chilling testimony here: Part 1 and Part 2.
> 
> ...



DOMS has already addressed both of these showing why they aren't an issue.


----------



## cornedbeefhash (Jul 15, 2013)

bio-chem said:


> I've seen no evidence that zimmerman had violence as his desire that night, or was just out for some action. Everyone of us has used terms like "ass hole" and "not get away" without violence in our hearts. If my kid is being stalked by someone, I want him to use the cell phone to call the cops, or as he certainly could have easily done, ran home to me so I can confront the stalker myself. Under no circumstances (especially knowing there are Jeffrey dahmer types out there) do I want my kid confronting someone following him.
> 
> Given all the evidence I've seen, which is not inconsiderable, but certainly not the entire trial, I believe travon instigated the physical altercation that led to his death. a tragedy, but not a crime in zimmerman's part. zimmerman could have done things differently, but he broke no law, and truth be told if he was my neighbor, he did exactly as i'd have wanted him to. followed a person who was not a resident while telling the police he sees a suspicious person.



What made him suspicious? The black skin or the hoodie? That's ridiculous. He's a kid.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 15, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> not sure where but i started this whole thing saying trayvon could have called the cops, went on to say he'd be alive if he'd said to zimmerman i called the police and told them you're following me. but it all goes back to what actually happened and zimmerman forced the chain of events by pursuing the kid himself with a loaded gun instead of letting the police who were on their way handle it. the boy had every right to be there.  according to a police report, there was "no indication that Trayvon  Martin was involved in any criminal activity at the time of the  encounter." his dad was there visiting his fiancee who lives there. zimmerman is a violent man and he had an agenda that night. the kid was walking back to where his dad was after buying candy.



In other words, a stranger was walking through a gated community and George wanted to make sure he wasn't up to anything criminal by watch him from afar. At that point, there was no confrontation until Martin turned on George. 

Two people made decisions that lead to the death of one of them. I don't think that either made any outright bad decisions. It makes sense to follow someone that you haven't seen before walking through you gated community in a city that's known for a higher than average amount of crime. It also makes sense (but is not safe) to confront someone that's following you. Trying to hit the guy doesn't make that much sense, but I get where Trayvon was coming from. Once Trayvon attacked George, it was George's right to defend himself.

Neither was particularly wrong, but the sum total of their choices led to a death.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 15, 2013)

cornedbeefhash said:


> What made him suspicious? The black skin or the hoodie? That's ridiculous. He's a kid.



Neither the skin color, nor the hoodie. I'm going to go with an unfamiliar person in my gated community, as what made him suspicious. If there had been some robberies in my neighborhood, and I, or one of my neighbors spotted an unfamiliar person, I would do, and want my neighbors to do exactly what zimmerman did. Follow the person and call the cops. This isn't about race, and people who make it about race are twisting it to their own personal agendas. to those people I say fuck off, and go to bed


----------



## murf23 (Jul 15, 2013)

cornedbeefhash said:


> What made him suspicious? The black skin or the hoodie? That's ridiculous. He's a kid.



Negged because I dont like you


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 15, 2013)

Oh yeah, he looked for and found action that night. This judicial system in this country is a joke! And reading through this thread, I see some of the same reactions black people had when OJ was let go. And this shit is going down that exact same route! they look for and seat the most illinformed bass ackwards people to sit on those juries. Obviously, those people couldn't read any newspapers or watch any news. If they did, they would've found numerious stories about this guy.

Like being fired from a damn basic security job for being too aggresive.

Or his coworkers saying, ?Usually he was just a cool guy. He liked to drink and hang with the women like the rest of us,? he said. ?But it was like Jekyll and Hyde. When the dude snapped, he snapped.?


Or stories like this, ?One time this woman was acting a little out of control. She was drunk. George lost his cool and totally overreacted,? he said. ?It was weird, because he was such a cool guy, but he got all nuts. He picked her up and threw her. It was pure rage. She twisted her ankle. Everyone was flipping out.? 
And these were simple house parties he provided security for.

But he had to shoot and kill  17 yr old black kid! 

The year 2005 was a bad one for Zimmerman, he was arrested for fighting with a cop trying to arrest his friend for underage drinking, and he and his ex-fianc?e took out protective orders against each other.

This guy was and is a schmuck if ever there was one.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 15, 2013)

from day one it was widely reported that zimmerman went door to door according to neighbors asking them to be on the lookout for young black males. his own neighbors say he was fixated on black males. so yea, not about race.

SANFORD: Shooter of Trayvon Martin a habitual caller to cops - Trayvon Martin - MiamiHerald.com

On April 22, 2011, Zimmerman called to report a black male about ''7-9''  years old, four feet tall, with a ''skinny build'' and short black hair.  There is no indication in the police report of the reason for  Zimmerman's suspicion of the boy.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 15, 2013)

IronAddict said:


> Oh yeah, he looked for and found action that night. This judicial system in this country is a joke! And reading through this thread, I see some of the same reactions black people had when OJ was let go. And this shit is going down that exact same route!* they look for and seat the most illinformed bass ackwards people to sit on those juries.* Obviously, those people couldn't read any newspapers or watch any news. If they did, they would've found numerious stories about this guy.
> 
> Like being fired from a damn basic security job for being too aggresive.
> 
> ...



If by that you mean they seat normal people who aren't clowns and bring biases into a case based upon half truths and misinformation from what they read on CNN then yeah you might be right. The jury got it right, the courts got it right. the judge did everything in her power to help the prosecution, and they still couldn't convict. Trayvon is dead because of his poor decision to attack a guy that night. Zimmerman lost his life because the media is so full of horseshit and retards make a verdict of guilty because they read 3 paragraphs on a website somewhere.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 15, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> from day one it was widely reported that zimmerman went door to door according to neighbors asking them to be on the lookout for young black males. his own neighbors say he was fixated on black males. so yea, not about race.
> 
> SANFORD: Shooter of Trayvon Martin a habitual caller to cops - Trayvon Martin - MiamiHerald.com
> 
> On April 22, 2011, Zimmerman called to report a black male about ''7-9''  years old, four feet tall, with a ''skinny build'' and short black hair.  There is no indication in the police report of the reason for  Zimmerman's suspicion of the boy.



Holy dear God you are grasping at straws right now LW


----------



## cornedbeefhash (Jul 15, 2013)

DOMS said:


> In other words, a stranger was walking through a gated community and George wanted to make sure he wasn't up to anything criminal by watch him from afar. At that point, there was no confrontation until Martin turned on George.
> 
> Two people made decisions that lead to the death of one of them. I don't think that either made any outright bad decisions. It makes sense to follow someone that you haven't seen before walking through you gated community in a city that's known for a higher than average amount of crime. It also makes sense (but is not safe) to confront someone that's following you. Trying to hit the guy doesn't make that much sense, but I get where Trayvon was coming from. Once Trayvon attacked George, it was George's right to defend himself.
> 
> Neither was particularly wrong, but the sum total of their choices led to a death.



Zimmerman was wrong because he called the police and they said NOT TO FOLLOW HIM. He followed him anyways. If he listened to the police no one would be dead. If a white guy was dead and the shooter was black, we would have a guilty verdict. This case is BS. Walking doesn't make someone suspicious. What made him suspicious? No one can really answer that question.


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 15, 2013)

bio-chem said:


> If by that you mean they seat normal people who aren't clowns and bring biases into a case based upon half truths and misinformation from what they read on CNN then yeah you might be right. The jury got it right, the courts got it right. the judge did everything in her power to help the prosecution, and they still couldn't convict. Trayvon is dead because of his poor decision to attack a guy that night. Zimmerman lost his life because the media is so full of horseshit and retards make a verdict of guilty because they read 3 paragraphs on a website somewhere.



Yeah, you've never been part of the jury selection process, have you ?

Lets see you say that if you ever are unfortunate enough to have your life in someone else's hands. But your lyer will make sure those people are in your jury.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 15, 2013)

IronAddict said:


> I see some of the same reactions black people had when OJ was let go.



Am I the only one that liked that trial? That was real racial equality. It showed that a rich black man can buy his freedom just as well as a rich white man could.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 15, 2013)

cornedbeefhash said:


> Zimmerman was wrong because he called the police and they said NOT TO FOLLOW HIM. He followed him anyways. If he listened to the police no one would be dead. If a white guy was dead and the shooter was black, we would have a guilty verdict. This case is BS.



It's nice that you trust the police so much.



cornedbeefhash said:


> Walking doesn't make someone suspicious. What made him suspicious? No one can really answer that question.



I've already covered this, as did bio-chem.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 15, 2013)

bio-chem said:


> Holy dear God you are grasping at straws right now LW



if you see a little 7 year old black child on your sidewalk be sure and call the cops cuz thaaaat's normal.


----------



## cornedbeefhash (Jul 15, 2013)

With Zimmerman's police record, someone should have been following him with a gun. I would rather have a 17 year old kid walking through my community than a violent, cop fighting, sexual assaulting, and now murdering, piece of shit in my neighborhood.


----------



## FUZO (Jul 15, 2013)

Again all you Trevon fans are talking out of your ass,did anyone of you  here say anything about the 16 black murders in chicago recently,NOPE YOU DIDNT wheres the outrage for them.Oh I see it has to make it on TV before anyone of you have to make a comment.You still can read cant ya there is the internet


----------



## cornedbeefhash (Jul 15, 2013)

DOMS said:


> It's nice that you trust the police so much.



It's not that I trust police but they were right. It's nice that you trust our court system so much. Did you think Casey Anthony was innocent too? You sir, are a moron!


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 15, 2013)

if he shot the 7 year old some people would still be defending him. there are just certain areas too good for black folks in the minds of some people.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 15, 2013)

IronAddict said:


> Yeah, you've never been part of the jury selection process, have you ?
> 
> Lets see you say that if you ever are unfortunate enough to have your life in someone else's hands. But your lyer will make sure those people are in your jury.



I have been called in for Jury duty twice. Both times i was lucky and got out of it. The system may be flawed but it is a hell of a lot better than anything else out there. These guys got it right, and you are butt hurt over it because................... I have no ungodly idea actually


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 15, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> if you see a little 7 year old black child on your sidewalk be sure and call the cops cuz thaaaat's normal.



You really believe what the miami herald reported on that? Shit, how do we know he wasn't calling to say "where are the parents" like any normal concerned citizen would be? you, and the media, are certainly biased. From what I saw, and can gather from that trial, justice was served.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 15, 2013)

cornedbeefhash said:


> It's not that I trust police but they were right. It's nice that you trust our court system so much. Did you think Casey Anthony was innocent too? You sir, are a moron!



Game on.

Yes, it is that you trust the cops too much. You see someone that's suspicious in your neighborhood, the cops tell you not to worry about, and you'd do that? If so, you're a dumb ass. There was a shooting and it still took 2 minutes for the police to arrive. With hindsight, it's easy to say that you'd be okay with a stranger wandering around your gated community. But at the actual time you don't have that luxury. It's good to know what you don't give a shit about your family, friends, and neighbors.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 15, 2013)

cornedbeefhash said:


> It's not that I trust police but they were right. It's nice that you trust our court system so much. Did you think Casey Anthony was innocent too? You sir, are a moron!



Said the guy who wants to convict based upon media reports............


----------



## FUZO (Jul 15, 2013)

Oh and the liberal media just has to put pictures up  the dad kissing his son the clean cut look what about other things.Its troubling that a kid got killed but none of us were there and most of you go by what the liberal media puts out there

Was Trayvon Martin A Drug Dealer And Gang Banger? | Alternative

trevon my space with ak-47's hand guns in his picures

trevons father being a gang member

Trayvon Martin's Father Cleaning Up Gang-Related Past

Trayvon Martin: Good teen or gangbanger? The photos the media doesn't want you to see!


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 15, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> if he shot the 7 year old some people would still be defending him. there are just certain areas too good for black folks in the minds of some people.



He didn't shoot the 7 year old, so stop jumping up and down on stupid shit that doesn't make any sense. he shot a 5'11" 160lb man who attacked him at night. I'm fine with that.


----------



## FUZO (Jul 15, 2013)

LETS NOT FORGET

Why wasn?t this Knoxville story, ?4 blacks kill white couple? on the TV network news for months? How does the media decide which murders to sensationalize


----------



## jay_steel (Jul 15, 2013)

cornedbeefhash said:


> Zimmerman was wrong because he called the police and they said NOT TO FOLLOW HIM. He followed him anyways. If he listened to the police no one would be dead. If a white guy was dead and the shooter was black, we would have a guilty verdict. This case is BS. Walking doesn't make someone suspicious. What made him suspicious? No one can really answer that question.



There is nothing illegal about following some on. The cops can say all day do not follow them but that still does not make it illegal with out a restraining order period. So he broke zero laws following Treyvon. Was it the right decision probably not but still broke no laws following him. Was he an idiot for racial profiling treyvon yes he was.. Was it illegal no. There is no law against racism in the united states. If thats the case I want ever twitter post about black people rioting against white people arrested today. Also it really proves your total ignorance about talking about Zimmerman being white. He is just as white as treyvon is. Hes fucking Mexican.. Maybe society the liberal news now considers everyone one that is not on food stamps now white. IDK but zimmerman was Mexican so if your going to voice an opinion please have your facts and do not put down my White powerful race with your ignorance. Wait I am Japanese but I must be white because I am not black fuck what race am I do dont even know now. 

So treyvon runs zimmerman follows him nothing Illegal with that, all it means is still Zimmerman maybe a racist and an idiot but hes not a murderer. He did contact the police what murderer do you know calls the cops before they shoot someone? So zimmerman confront treyvon and the confrontation happens... Every thing else is what ifs and the evidence shows that the bullet penetrated treyvon when he was beating zimmerman. So maybe treyvon should have used his words instead of lashing out and yes zimmerman should have used his words as well. This situation should have been handled differently. Does ZImmerman deserve 15 years fuck no dont be an idiot. Does he deserve involuntary manslaughter yes. He should have been put on probation and forced into counselling and community service. 

WIth that being said i would have reacted just as treyvon would have which was the wrong way. SOme one follows me i would have beat the shit out of them which is not the proper way to handle the issue. ZImmerman should have also approached treyvon in a different manner, such as, " excuse me but I am the neighborhood watch and I just wanted to introduce my self to you and if you see any thing wrong please let me know." simple that would have put the ooo shit in treyvon IF he was up to something, but it would have also help the situation form getting out of control.


----------



## cornedbeefhash (Jul 15, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> There is nothing illegal about following some on. The cops can say all day do not follow them but that still does not make it illegal with out a restraining order period. So he broke zero laws following Treyvon. Was it the right decision probably not but still broke no laws following him. Was he an idiot for racial profiling treyvon yes he was.. Was it illegal no. There is no law against racism in the united states. If thats the case I want ever twitter post about black people rioting against white people arrested today. Also it really proves your total ignorance about talking about Zimmerman being white. He is just as white as treyvon is. Hes fucking Mexican.. Maybe society the liberal news now considers everyone one that is not on food stamps now white. IDK but zimmerman was Mexican so if your going to voice an opinion please have your facts and do not put down my White powerful race with your ignorance. Wait I am Japanese but I must be white because I am not black fuck what race am I do dont even know now.
> 
> So treyvon runs zimmerman follows him nothing Illegal with that, all it means is still Zimmerman maybe a racist and an idiot but hes not a murderer. He did contact the police what murderer do you know calls the cops before they shoot someone? So zimmerman confront treyvon and the confrontation happens... Every thing else is what ifs and the evidence shows that the bullet penetrated treyvon when he was beating zimmerman. So maybe treyvon should have used his words instead of lashing out and yes zimmerman should have used his words as well. This situation should have been handled differently. Does ZImmerman deserve 15 years fuck no dont be an idiot. Does he deserve involuntary manslaughter yes. He should have been put on probation and forced into counselling and community service.
> 
> WIth that being said i would have reacted just as treyvon would have which was the wrong way. SOme one follows me i would have beat the shit out of them which is not the proper way to handle the issue. ZImmerman should have also approached treyvon in a different manner, such as, " excuse me but I am the neighborhood watch and I just wanted to introduce my self to you and if you see any thing wrong please let me know." simple that would have put the ooo shit in treyvon IF he was up to something, but it would have also help the situation form getting out of control.



Wow! Within your post you have agreed with almost every single thing I said. You said he shouldn't have followed him. You said he was racial profiling. You said he should have approached him in a different manner. Why would an innocent person go to jail and do community service? That doesn't make any sense at all but you said it. I never said following him was against the law. I said he should have listened to the police's suggestion. You are on my side but you don't even know it yet. A true fucking idiot!


----------



## cornedbeefhash (Jul 15, 2013)

murf23 said:


> Negged because I dont like you



Wow. That hurts. I got negged by some piece of shit on an Internet forum. You're a fucking tool...seriously.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 15, 2013)

cornedbeefhash said:


> Wow! Within your post you have agreed with almost every single thing I said. You said he shouldn't have followed him. You said he was racial profiling. You said he should have approached him in a different manner. Why would an innocent person go to jail and do community service? That doesn't make any sense at all but you said it. I never said following him was against the law. I said he should have listened to the police's suggestion. You are on my side but you don't even know it yet. A true fucking idiot!


Lot's of different decisions that night could have saved Trayvon's life. from both parties. Doesn't mean Zimmerman committed murder. At the end of the day if you are attacked, you can defend yourself. There is no evidence suggesting that Trayvon didn't initiate the physical altercation that led to his death. Trayvon made a bad choice and he payed for it. That is all


----------



## jay_steel (Jul 15, 2013)

cornedbeefhash said:


> Zimmerman was wrong because he called the police and they said NOT TO FOLLOW HIM. He followed him anyways. If he listened to the police no one would be dead. If a white guy was dead and the shooter was black, we would have a guilty verdict. This case is BS. Walking doesn't make someone suspicious. What made him suspicious? No one can really answer that question.





cornedbeefhash said:


> Wow! Within your post you have agreed with almost every single thing I said. You said he shouldn't have followed him. You said he was racial profiling. You said he should have approached him in a different manner. Why would an innocent person go to jail and do community service? That doesn't make any sense at all but you said it. I never said following him was against the law. I said he should have listened to the police's suggestion. You are on my side but you don't even know it yet. A true fucking idiot!



i never said he was innocent period though i said he should have got involuntary man slaughter. If your willing to make a decision and you know there is a risk you should be man enough to accept it. Second degree murder is stupid anyone that believes thats justice is an idiot... Yes i said your an idiot for using the work White person. I am sick of people saying he was white period and trying to use that term to make him more discredited because black people feel white people owe them something.

 In reality a mexican shot a black person... Shit happens everyday lets get on with our lives... If people on this site are so worried about kids now being in danger then get off your ass and get involved with community out reach programs. Not directed to you corn. If was was wrong in calling you an idiot then I apologize but you call zimmerman white one more time I am going to lose my self.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 15, 2013)

FUZO said:


> Oh and the liberal media just has to put pictures up  the dad kissing his son the clean cut look what about other things.Its troubling that a kid got killed but none of us were there and most of you go by what the liberal media puts out there
> 
> Was Trayvon Martin A Drug Dealer And Gang Banger? | Alternative
> 
> ...



i like weapons. if having pics means anything i have everything from little guns that can be hidden in jewelry to munitions that can drop a plane out of the sky. yea man, i'm a walking razor. i'm dangerous.


----------



## cornedbeefhash (Jul 15, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> i never said he was innocent period though i said he should have got involuntary man slaughter. If your willing to make a decision and you know there is a risk you should be man enough to accept it. Second degree murder is stupid anyone that believes thats justice is an idiot... Yes i said your an idiot for using the work White person. I am sick of people saying he was white period and trying to use that term to make him more discredited because black people feel white people owe them something.
> 
> In reality a mexican shot a black person... Shit happens everyday lets get on with our lives... If people on this site are so worried about kids now being in danger then get off your ass and get involved with community out reach programs. Not directed to you corn. If was was wrong in calling you an idiot then I apologize but you call zimmerman white one more time I am going to lose my self.



I didn't call Zimmerman white. I asked if a white man was dead and a black man was the shooter how would it have turned out. The jury was primarily white. I was referring to them judging the case. The verdict was in their hands not Zimmerman's.


----------



## jay_steel (Jul 15, 2013)

cornedbeefhash said:


> Zimmerman was wrong because he called the police and they said NOT TO FOLLOW HIM. He followed him anyways. If he listened to the police no one would be dead. If a white guy was dead and the shooter was black, we would have a guilty verdict. This case is BS. Walking doesn't make someone suspicious. What made him suspicious? No one can really answer that question.





cornedbeefhash said:


> I didn't call Zimmerman white. I asked if a white man was dead and a black man was the shooter how would it have turned out. The jury was primarily white. I was referring to them judging the case. The verdict was in their hands not Zimmerman's.



white kids are smart enough not to walk through black communities


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 15, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> i like weapons. if having pics means anything i have everything from little guns that can be hidden in jewelry to munitions that can drop a plane out of the sky. yea man, i'm a walking razor. i'm dangerous.



Don't sit there and dismiss things that show Trayvon's character in a negative light while posting things about Zimmerman that you feel show a negative. tit for tat here LW. Don't be so hypocritical. There is no doubt he was a punk kid. Doesn't mean he should have died for it, but he was a punk. What he died for was attacking a man when he didn't need to


----------



## troubador (Jul 15, 2013)

bio-chem said:


> He didn't shoot the 7 year old, so stop jumping up and down on stupid shit that doesn't make any sense. he shot a 5'11" 160lb man who attacked him at night. I'm fine with that.



Baby Murderer!!!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 15, 2013)

troubador said:


> Baby Murderer!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 15, 2013)

people calling trayvon a punk are completely stepping around and ignoring that zimmerman has a violent and deviant past. attacked a cop, beat his wife, molested young girls, raped his ex...


----------



## murf23 (Jul 15, 2013)

IronAddict said:


> Oh yeah, he looked for and found action that night. This judicial system in this country is a joke! And reading through this thread, I see some of the same reactions black people had when OJ was let go. And this shit is going down that exact same route! they look for and seat the most illinformed bass ackwards people to sit on those juries. Obviously, those people couldn't read any newspapers or watch any news. If they did, they would've found numerious stories about this guy.
> 
> Like being fired from a damn basic security job for being too aggresive.
> 
> ...





Little Wing said:


> from day one it was widely reported that zimmerman went door to door according to neighbors asking them to be on the lookout for young black males. his own neighbors say he was fixated on black males. so yea, not about race.
> 
> SANFORD: Shooter of Trayvon Martin a habitual caller to cops - Trayvon Martin - MiamiHerald.com
> 
> On April 22, 2011, Zimmerman called to report a black male about ''7-9''  years old, four feet tall, with a ''skinny build'' and short black hair.  There is no indication in the police report of the reason for  Zimmerman's suspicion of the boy.




Awwww how cute . She found a fellow bleeding heart . Now the both of you can go to Chi town and have a sit-in against black on black crime .


----------



## murf23 (Jul 15, 2013)

When was he found guitly of all those horrible charges LW ?  If this is true then I cant believe how wrong Ive been . Please throw up the link as to where he was convicted of those sick things ....Shit I cant believe how wrong I have been all along


----------



## troubador (Jul 15, 2013)

I can't believe you guys are defending a guy that could have been a baby sex trafficker. How did Trayvon know he wasn't about to be sold into the baby sex trade? Zimmerman saw skittles and profiled Trayvon as a baby prostitute. This never would have happened if Zimmerman wasn't out looking for baby sex slaves to grind into sausage when they got too old to turn tricks. Let's consider the facts - teenager, skittles, baby rattle, godzilla.


----------



## murf23 (Jul 15, 2013)

They using that angle now for the civil suit . Keep trying until they find a charge that sticks . Why not keep trying > They are black and can easily get away with it while still getting sympathy from CNN .


----------



## flcrkr (Jul 15, 2013)

Zimmerman got out of his truck and followed because he was asked by non emergency dispatch what is he doing now. When non emergency dispatch realized that he was following him they told him they didn't need him to do that and Zimmerman responded with ok. He was not told to stay in his vehicle by dispatch that night and even if he had been its still not against the law to follow someone you feel is acting suspicious. Is it the smartest thing to do maybe not but they had several home invasions and robberies in his community and the defense even put one of his neighbors on the stand talking about one that happened a couple of weeks before the shooting and it was two young black males that broke in on her while she was in her home and they tried to come into the bedroom where she locked herself and her new born baby in.


----------



## independent (Jul 15, 2013)

Being found not guily doesnt mean hes innocent.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 15, 2013)

Allen West: Where was NAACP and media when two black teenagers shot a white baby in the face? | Young Cons


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 15, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> people calling trayvon a punk are completely stepping around and ignoring that zimmerman has a violent and deviant past. attacked a cop, beat his wife, molested young girls, raped his ex...



Every single one of those issues has been addressed by DOMS, but lets look at the facts. The fact is Zimmerman was a law abiding CCW holder. any one of those crimes you mentioned would have prohibited Zimmerman from obtaining a valid CCW. So what is more likely? Zimmerman really did all those things, or the media is twisting bull shit to paint a picture and sell more? 

You've utterly failed in your desire to bring up any relevant information about why the jury got this wrong. They didn't. they got it right. Don't attack someone is the lesson of this story. You might end up shot. I hope all parents take the time to set their testosterone fueled, seemingly invincible, headstrong sons, of any racial back ground down, and teach them to think of the potential consequences of their actions.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 15, 2013)

Allen West: Where was NAACP and media when two black teenagers shot a white baby in the face? - YouTube


----------



## jagbender (Jul 15, 2013)

The White Rodney King - YouTube


----------



## jagbender (Jul 15, 2013)

Dr. Benjamin Carson's Amazing Speech at the National Prayer Breakfast with Obama Present - YouTube


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 15, 2013)

murf23 said:


> When was he found guitly of all those horrible charges LW ?  If this is true then I cant believe how wrong Ive been . Please throw up the link as to where he was convicted of those sick things ....Shit I cant believe how wrong I have been all along




he apologized to his uncles family for molesting the girl and he's not invited to family functions anymore. think what you want.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 15, 2013)

bio-chem said:


> Every single one of those issues has been addressed by DOMS, but lets look at the facts. The fact is Zimmerman was a law abiding CCW holder. any one of those crimes you mentioned would have prohibited Zimmerman from obtaining a valid CCW. So what is more likely? Zimmerman really did all those things, or the media is twisting bull shit to paint a picture and sell more?
> 
> You've utterly failed in your desire to bring up any relevant information about why the jury got this wrong. They didn't. they got it right. Don't attack someone is the lesson of this story. You might end up shot. I hope all parents take the time to set their testosterone fueled, seemingly invincible, headstrong sons, of any racial back ground down, and teach them to think of the potential consequences of their actions.



he never should have been given a permit to carry. he has a record it's not hearsay.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 15, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> he never should have been given a permit to carry. he has a record it's not hearsay.



and i never said the jury got it wrong. i don't think they did. i do think zimmerman's actions playing wanna be hero led to the boys death that he's not innocent of any wrong doing.



Little Wing said:


> i think the jury was destined to this verdict  because the charges were just impossible to prove. he said he said with  one he dead? if trayvon had confronted zimmerman by saying, "i called  the police and told them you are following me" he'd still be alive.
> 
> i think trayvon's family should have someone break his knees in a manner that they will hurt him the rest of his life.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 15, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> he never should have been given a permit to carry. he has a record it's not hearsay.



If he actually had a record (felony or mental), he couldn't have gotten CCP. If he didn't have one and pulled on Trayvon, he'd been in jail now.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 15, 2013)

Zimmerman accused of domestic violence, fighting with a police officer - U.S. News

he has a history of violent, aggressive behavior. that's indisputable.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 15, 2013)

daddy is a judge. what do you expect?

Would Zimmerman have had a license to carry a gun if his father wasn't a judge?


----------



## jagbender (Jul 15, 2013)

By SENI TIENABESO and MATT GUTMAN
Only the six female jurors know for certain what testimony or evidence convinced them to acquit George Zimmerman of murder charges in the death of Trayvon Martin, but there were key moments in the trial that appeared to undermine the prosecution's case for conviction. Here are five of them.
Chris Serino was the lead investigator looking into the shooting of Martin and initially urged the Sanford, Fla., prosecutor to charge Zimmerman with manslaughter, a recommendation that was rejected.
Serino was called to the stand by the prosecution and was expected to be a key witness against Zimmerman. In his "just-the-facts" style of answering questions, Serino was repeatedly questioned by the prosecution and defense about Zimmerman's version of what happened that night. But in a surprise, the investigator was asked by Zimmerman's lawyer whether he believed Zimmerman was telling the truth, and the cop answered, "Yes."
The next day the prosecution asked that the jurors be directed to disregard Serino's comment and the judge agreed, but the damage may have been done.
John Good was another prosecution witness whose words may have helped Zimmerman more than the prosecution. Good lived near where the fatal shot was fired and appeared to have had the best view of the brief fight between Zimmerman and Martin.
Good testified that he saw what he believed to be Martin on top of Zimmerman. "The color on top was dark and the color at bottom was?red," Good said referring to the men's clothing. At another point he told the court that the person on the bottom had "lighter skin color."
Zimmerman is a white Hispanic who was wearing a red and black jacket that night. Martin, who was black, was wearing a dark sweatshirt.
"The person on the bottom, I could hear a 'Help,'" Good said.
Under cross examination by Zimmerman's lawyer, Good said he believes he saw Martin on top punching Zimmerman "MMA style," a reference to mixed martial arts.
"The person on top was ground and pounding the person on the bottom?"asked Zimmerman attorney Mark O'Mara.
"Correct," said Good
Rachel Jeantel was Trayvon Martin's friend who was talking with him on a cell phone until just moments before Martin was killed. She told the jury that Martin was scared of a "creepy a** cracker" who was following him and just before losing contact with Martin said she heard him say, "Get off. Get off."
But under a grueling cross examination by Zimmerman's lawyer Don West Jeantel conceded that it was difficult to hear what Martin was saying and that she did not know who threw the first punch when Zimmerman and Martin came face to face.
"The last thing you heard was something hitting somebody?" West asked her.
"Trayvon got hit," Jeantel said.
"You don't know that, do you?" the defense lawyer said.
"No sir," she said.
"You don't know that he didn't take his fist and drive it into Zimmerman's face do you?" the lawyer pressed.
"No sir," Jeantel replied.
Renowned forensics expert Vincent Di Maio may have been one of Zimmerman's strongest witnesses. He told the jury that the pattern of powder burns and other forensic evidence on Martin's body indicated that the teenager's sweatshirt was two to four inches away from his body at the time he was shot, meaning that Martin was leaning forward over Zimmerman when he was killed.
"The medical evidence is consistent with his [Zimmerman's] statement," Di Maio told the Florida court.
The words of Trayvon Martin's father were also used to undermine the prosecution's case. A key battle in the trial was over who was heard screaming for help in the background of a 911 call before the fatal shot was fired. Martin's family insisted the voice was their son's voice, while Zimmerman's parents told the court it was Zimmerman screaming.
Serino testified that when Martin's father, Tracy Martin, first heard the tape he said it was not Trayvon. "He looked away and under his breath said, 'No,'" Serino told the court.
A second police officer gave a similar description of Tracy Martin's reaction to the tape.
Also Read


----------



## DOMS (Jul 15, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> Zimmerman accused of domestic violence, fighting with a police officer - U.S. News
> 
> he has a history of violent, aggressive behavior. that's indisputable.



None of which was felony level or he couldn't have gotten a CCP. That's a fact.


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 15, 2013)

murf23 said:


> Awwww how cute . She found a fellow bleeding heart . Now the both of you can go to Chi town and have a sit-in against black on black crime .



I'm not the one investing my time and energy defending this guy, or the guy trying to pass off like he was there.

Since you want to presume to tell me what I should do, let me tell you... you're one of the people who would be chosen by the defense for a jury. 

So they could set a killer free.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 15, 2013)

DOMS said:


> None of which was felony level or he couldn't have gotten a CCP. That's a fact.



he was charged with felonies and daddy cleaned it up. fact. 

Zimmerman

felony charges. daddy is a judge. add it up.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 15, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> he apologized to his uncles family for molesting the girl and he's not invited to family functions anymore. think what you want.



Link?


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 15, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> Zimmerman accused of domestic violence, fighting with a police officer - U.S. News
> 
> he has a history of violent, aggressive behavior. that's indisputable.



This is your evidence? Are you shitting me? none of that shows a history of violent or aggressive behavior. A bad break up and you think it's a history? You will hold onto anything won't you despite the overwhelming evidence to the contrary. You have just as much violence if not more in your past than does zimmerman given the evidence in that link. So do I. Both of us have every right (and rightfully so to carry a weapon if we choose)

Post something real LW. Not that he got a speeding ticket, or that he and his x GF got dual restraining orders against each other after a bad break up.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 15, 2013)

listen to the girls testimony. the 6 year old he was fingering. Part 1

go to 19 minutes.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 15, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> daddy is a judge. what do you expect?
> 
> Would Zimmerman have had a license to carry a gun if his father wasn't a judge?



Nicely done LW. A link to a website called SODAHEAD?  Way to prove your point. it might as well been stupidfalseconspiracy.com


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 15, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> listen to the girls testimony. the 6 year old he was fingering. Part 1
> 
> go to 19 minutes.



I'm sorry, you are just grasping at anything here. You've reached the point that you are controlled by emotion, and are no longer thinking straight. No evidence has been given to show that Zimmerman attacked Martin. If anything the evidence shows that physical violence was initiated by Martin. Despite all the bad mistakes on both parties that led up to that moment you don't get to do that. I hope you use this as a teaching opportunity for your son.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 15, 2013)

IronAddict said:


> I'm not the one investing my time and energy defending this guy, or the guy trying to pass off like he was there.
> 
> Since you want to presume to tell me what I should do, let me tell you... you're one of the people who would be chosen by the defense for a jury.
> 
> So they could set a killer free.



You mean the members of a Jury that both the defense and prosecution agree on?


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 15, 2013)

the testimony of this girl was part of the trial. it's public record that he was arrested and charged with felonies, ordered to take anger management. it's not grasping at straws etc. i never said i think zimmerman grabbed martin or vice versa during the physical part of this. we will never know and it could have been either way. all i'm saying is in my opinion we had an asshole out there with a gun looking for bad guys and he judged trayvon then followed him. i think a lot of people give pretty convincing testimony that zimmerman is and was prone to violence. nice guys don't get fired for being too aggressive and breaking a woman's ankle. it's not just some average guy with no record, no problems, no history that did this.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 15, 2013)

Five Moments That May Have Led to George Zimmerman's Acquittal | ABC News Blogs - Yahoo! 
trial evidence and testimony.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 15, 2013)

bio-chem said:


> I'm sorry, you are just grasping at anything here. You've reached the point that you are controlled by emotion, and are no longer thinking straight. No evidence has been given to show that Zimmerman attacked Martin. If anything the evidence shows that physical violence was initiated by Martin. Despite all the bad mistakes on both parties that led up to that moment you don't get to do that. I hope you use this as a teaching opportunity for your son.



emotion has nothing to do with me drawing the conclusion that zimmerman is a dirtbag.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 15, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> he was charged with felonies and daddy cleaned it up. fact.
> 
> Zimmerman
> 
> felony charges. daddy is a judge. add it up.



And the prosecution chose not to bring it up. 

Right...

Funny thing, "adding it up" isn't a fact.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 15, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> the testimony of this girl was part of the trial. it's public record that he was arrested and charged with felonies, ordered to take anger management. it's not grasping at straws etc. i never said i think zimmerman grabbed martin or vice versa during the physical part of this. we will never know and it could have been either way. all i'm saying is in my opinion we had an asshole out there with a gun looking for bad guys and he judged trayvon then followed him. i think a lot of people give pretty convincing testimony that zimmerman is and was prone to violence. nice guys don't get fired for being too aggressive and breaking a woman's ankle. it's not just some average guy with no record, no problems, no history that did this.



6 WOMEN seemed to think the evidence supported Zimmerman. Despite all the damning evidence of his evil, bad guy, out to get the black kid personality. 

This guy is an average Joe. You and I have just as much, if not more of a history of violence LW. That's just a fact.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 15, 2013)

i clearly hear jeremy lauer say "he warned me he'd shoot him" at 1:30

Witness Jennifer

makes sense that these neighbors would have talked about what ifs.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 15, 2013)

bio-chem said:


> 6 WOMEN seemed to think the evidence supported Zimmerman. Despite all the damning evidence of his evil, bad guy, out to get the black kid personality.
> 
> This guy is an average Joe. You and I have just as much, if not more of a history of violence LW. That's just a fact.



like i said. doesn't seem to me the jury called it wrong. you have a right to defend yourself if you're pussy enough to think you're gonna die even if you started the fight or chain of events that led to the fight.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 15, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> emotion has nothing to do with me drawing the conclusion that zimmerman is a dirtbag.



Sure it does. You are basing this entirely on what you are reading in the media, and even getting from less than worthy of consideration internet sources. You don't know the guy, or anything about the guy other than what the media wanted you to know, and you are completely disregarding the fact that normal people like you and I are more prone to violence than what we have available to us as evidence. If they wanted to bring up dirt on you or I they could easily paint a picture of violence, hatred, inconsistent behavior simply by our posts here on this website.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 15, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> like i said. doesn't seem to me the jury called it wrong. you have a right to defend yourself if you're pussy enough to think you're gonna die even if you started the fight or chain of events that led to the fight.



Ha. pretty easy for you to call the guy a pussy when you weren't there. You are trying to make some sort of judgement on the level of danger you felt the guy was in when you don't know shit. Testimony says he was being ground and pounded. One shot gets through and he is asleep completely. I can show multiple youtube videos where small, weak individuals hit the right spot and the bigger, stronger, should have been able to defend himself guy is knocked out cold. If the guy is knocked out cold how do you know Martin would have just left it at that? you don't. If you or I were zimmerman in that scenario we would do the exact same thing. how is that for a fact.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 15, 2013)

i have never slapped my wife in the face, picked up a woman and thrown her in a rage, struck a police officer, resisted arrest with violence, been charged with a felony, nor have i been accused of fingering my 6 year old cousin so no, nice try but i'm not gz.

i see what you'e saying but where there this much smoke i'm gonna bet there's a bit of a fire. sorry.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 15, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> truck a police officer



I'm not sure about the rest of it, but here is a prime example of your posts on this matter. Struck? He _pushed _an officer. If it had been anyone else, you'd be talking about how the officer probably was abusing his power and it was just the "little guy" fighting back.


----------



## troubador (Jul 15, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> emotion has nothing to do with me drawing the conclusion that zimmerman is a dirtbag.



That fact that you think it's relevant that he's a dirtbag is emotion. His karma wasn't on trial.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 15, 2013)

bio-chem said:


> Ha. pretty easy for you to call the guy a pussy when you weren't there. You are trying to make some sort of judgement on the level of danger you felt the guy was in when you don't know shit. Testimony says he was being ground and pounded. One shot gets through and he is asleep completely. I can show multiple youtube videos where small, weak individuals hit the right spot and the bigger, stronger, should have been able to defend himself guy is knocked out cold. If the guy is knocked out cold how do you know Martin would have just left it at that? you don't. If you or I were zimmerman in that scenario we would do the exact same thing. how is that for a fact.



i was a cocktail waitress for years back when men were men and a bloody nose or cracked skull didn't mean kill the other guy. a lot of times guys would brawl one week and buy each other drinks the next. martin might not have left it at that and maybe it's unfair but i expect the grown man to show more sense. to be the more responsible acting participant.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 15, 2013)

gz brought a gun and followed a teenager. when the teen confronted him he shat himself n shot the kid.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 15, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> i have never slapped my wife in the face, picked up a woman and thrown her in a rage, struck a police officer, resisted arrest with violence, been charged with a felony, nor have i been accused of fingering my 6 year old cousin so no, nice try but i'm not gz.
> 
> i see what you'e saying but where there this much smoke i'm gonna bet there's a bit of a fire. sorry.



Ever hit someone you were dating? Hit someone first in any situation? Hit a child, even in a spanking? 

I worked at a group home for at risk youth. I was accused by one of the youth of some inappropriate actions because the kid didn't like me. Fortunately for me, i wasn't even on shift when the alleged attack happened (records showed that). Also, I made it a point to never be alone without another staff member present when i interacted with the kids. it was obviously a baseless accusation. I'm sure if someone dug hard enough they could find something about me being accused of inappropriate actions when i was in a position of leadership over youth.  my point? accusations don't mean shit. 

You have no idea if he touched that girl or not, but you've allowed an untrustworthy media to convince you of something because you want to believe. You are looking for trouble, where there doesn't appear to be any. at least not when viewed from an unbiased mind.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 15, 2013)

and he's a creepy child molester. i can make up some posters of him for you all to hang on your walls if you want.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 15, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> i was a cocktail waitress for years back when men were men and a bloody nose or cracked skull didn't mean kill the other guy. a lot of times guys would brawl one week and buy each other drinks the next. martin might not have left it at that and maybe it's unfair but i expect the grown man to show more sense. to be the more responsible acting participant.



Is that also when dueling was legal over supposed slights? a saber or dueling pistols?

My point is the good old days really weren't. Most men will tell you that it's pretty common to fight with a guy, and then buy him a drink afterwards. been there, done that. this wasn't that type of scenario.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 15, 2013)

bio-chem said:


> Ever hit someone you were dating? Hit someone first in any situation? Hit a child, even in a spanking?
> 
> I worked at a group home for at risk youth. I was accused by one of the youth of some inappropriate actions because the kid didn't like me. Fortunately for me, i wasn't even on shift when the alleged attack happened (records showed that). Also, I made it a point to never be alone without another staff member present when i interacted with the kids. it was obviously a baseless accusation. I'm sure if someone dug hard enough they could find something about me being accused of inappropriate actions when i was in a position of leadership over youth.  my point? accusations don't mean shit.
> 
> You have no idea if he touched that girl or not, but you've allowed an untrustworthy media to convince you of something because you want to believe. You are looking for trouble, where there doesn't appear to be any. at least not when viewed from an unbiased mind.



why do you place any less weight on her testimony than his? because you want to. maybe you're too emotional because you were accused of similar behavior? doesn't mean he didn't do it. he apologized and was shunned from family get togethers after it was made known. sure as hell seems like more than false allegations.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 15, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> GZ brought a gun and followed a suspicious person in a gated community where there and been a string of break ins. When he was attacked and knocked to the ground he shot a 5'11" 160lb man in self defense.



fixed.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 15, 2013)

nice work of fiction.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 15, 2013)

now we can just wait for him to drink himself to death, hang himself, or get in some worse shit he won't be able to shoot his way out of.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 15, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> why do you place any less weight on her testimony than his? because you want to. maybe you're too emotional because you were accused of similar behavior? doesn't mean he didn't do it. he apologized and was shunned from family get togethers after it was made known. sure as hell seems like more than false allegations.


I don't. It's entirely possible he did that. And if he did then there isn't a level of Dante's inferno low enough for him. I'm sure if either of us were the parent to that kid and really believed he had done that he would have disappeared and they wouldn't find the body. charges against him or not.

My point is that we don't know either way, and an allegation of touching a kid doesn't show intent to kill Trayvon Martin.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 15, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> nice work of fiction.


feel free to show evidence to the contrary


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 15, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> now we can just wait for him to drink himself to death, hang himself, or get in some worse shit he won't be able to shoot his way out of.



It's my hope he publishes a book, becomes a motivational speaker and makes more than enough money to pay for his continued legal fees and court battles he has ahead of him. This guys life is ruined because of a shitty media who pumps false information to people like you who eat it up and convict him in the court of public opinion despite the facts.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 15, 2013)

i'm not very inclined to think a cousin of his would say those things for any other reason than they are true. usually it's not stone cold silent when false accusations are made. no one is challenging these charges just saying they are irrelevant.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 15, 2013)

this is almost as entertaining as watching the mindless inbreds at the protests repeatedly shout "WE TRAYVON NOW!"


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 15, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> this is almost as entertaining as watching the mindless inbreds at the protests repeatedly shout "WE TRAYVON NOW!"



so far you're the only one i know watching the protests.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 15, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> i'm not very inclined to think a cousin of his would say those things for any other reason than they are true. usually it's not stone cold silent when false accusations are made. no one is challenging these charges just saying they are irrelevant.



So after 5 min on the internet you are inclined to convict GZ on child molestation charges, and by extension the murder of Martin? I think the NSA is hiring.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 15, 2013)

bio-chem said:


> So after 5 min on the internet you are inclined to convict GZ on child molestation charges, and by extension the murder of Martin? I think the NSA is hiring.



seems his whole family believed it who am i to disagree?


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 15, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> *seems* his whole family believed it who am i to disagree?



Seems the media can convince you to make a judgement with little effort. Seems is the operable word here. 

Who are you to put any thought into it at all is my point?


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 15, 2013)

i'm sure it's every little girls dream to testify her cousin fingered her in such a public trial. i'm not the one refusing to use common sense.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 15, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> i'm sure it's every little girls dream to testify her cousin fingered her in such a public trial. i'm not the one refusing to use common sense.



So tell me LW. Why did he get off scott free then? He fingers his cousin, it goes to trial...........he is not convicted, apologizes to his family and now can't go to family functions. Is that what happened?


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 15, 2013)

he will not get off scott free. this is far from over. watch n see.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 15, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> he will not get off scott free. this is far from over. watch n see.



in regards to his cousin i'm saying. Or is he on trial again that i don't know about?

Like I said he is going to have to deal with a bunch of bull shit legal issues over TM. I hope he makes a killing on his book to cover the expenses. He should be able to sue the media


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 15, 2013)

i think the statue of limitations has run out on the cousin. it would have to be that she was just remembering offenses now and she might have been setting that in play by saying she had forgotten so much... but zimmerman is not done with the courts just yet. a few things are going to come at him now. his cousin has made it known and probably readily believed he is a molester. good guy or bad guy i don't envy him the next few years of stress. a civil suit is a given don't you think?


----------



## DOMS (Jul 15, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> i think the statue of limitations has run out on the cousin. it would have to be that she was just remembering offenses now and she might have been setting that in play by saying she had forgotten so much... but zimmerman is not done with the courts just yet. a few things are going to come at him now. his cousin has made it known and probably readily believed he is a molester. good guy or bad guy i don't envy him the next few years of stress. a civil suit is a given don't you think?



You should see the other guy...


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 15, 2013)

bio-chem said:


> in regards to his cousin i'm saying. Or is he on trial again that i don't know about?
> 
> Like I said he is going to have to deal with a bunch of bull shit legal issues over TM. I hope he makes a killing on his book to cover the expenses. He should be able to sue the media



that he might win. will likely win. they made it sound like he wasn't responding to a question when he said trayvon was black but it will still be a lot of stress.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 15, 2013)

DOMS said:


> You should see the other guy...



well they do say rest in peace for a reason.


----------



## Swfl (Jul 15, 2013)

This is way past old. No one is making any progress in this debate... Un subscribed.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Jul 15, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> well they do say rest in peace for a reason.



Only because they used too small a caliber.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 15, 2013)

resting in pieces wouldn't be nearly as restful... i better add that's just my opinion.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 15, 2013)

Interesting thread going on here.  Personally, I think he was guilty of manslaughter and they overcharged him to appeal to the masses, which is why he got off.  He was told to not follow and followed and got his ass beat, during which he decided to shoot.  If Trayvon would have killed him during the tussle he would have been guilty of manslaughter.  IMO, 2 people made stupid mistakes and one died.  Had Zimmerman not tailed him I can see self-defense.  I don't consider starting shit with someone and then shooting him when you are getting your ass beat defending yourself, but I'm crazy like that.

I have no idea how this even got to be about race, race had absolutely nothing to do with this outside of profiling, which police do all of the time and the vast majority of people do subconsciously on a weekly if not daily basis.


----------



## FUZO (Jul 15, 2013)

Cmon Lw moron where is the outrage for the white baby who got shot in the face by the black guys,or the 12 black men who died in a weekend in chicago where is this news on this cmon wheres your outrage,why arent you posting about the baby.I guess trevon is more important then a white baby getting shot in the face


----------



## sneedham (Jul 15, 2013)

Knock knock...whose they're ...trayvon...trayvon who?  Not  TRAYVON MARTIN.... 

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jul 15, 2013)

Interesting comments all around. I really feel like karma is def a you know what and when it comes to the federal court it will def catch up to him. I think they will find some injustice has been done and he will serve some time. I think that the prosecution did a terrible job at presenting the case. I also think that it didn't help that the kid had weed in his system.


----------



## FUZO (Jul 15, 2013)

Georgia Baby Dead: 13-Month-Old Antonio Shot By Young Boy In Front Of Mother, Sherry West, Police Say (UPDATE)


----------



## jagbender (Jul 15, 2013)

One Of The Best Descriptions Of Our American Lamestream Media Ever...Written by Daisy

font sizedecrease font size
	
increase font size
	

Print
Email
Comments (20)


Zimmerman's defense attorney, Mark O'Mara, made a statement about this race-baiting dog-and-pony show that should be a lesson to anyone that still looks to the lamestream media to give them what used to be referred to as "the news."  
Because if you're doing that, you should be taking a long look in the mirror.  Or you need to put down the Kool-Aid.  Pronto.
If you're under the age of 40, you probably don't remember what actual objective news looks like, so just stay with me here.  It used to exist at least somewhat once upon a time, along with affordable gas and actual sitcoms (sans Kardashian-reality shows) and that neat thing called common sense.  I know - it's hard to imagine.  There IS no such thing as real "mainstream" news anymore, as it's now a bunch of agenda-fueled bobble-heads who are so far up Dear Leader's assular area, I'm surprised they're still mouth-breathers.  And if you didn't know all of this before, you should know it after witnessing the absolute spectacle called the George Zimmerman trial.  
And don't even get me started on the Facebook discussions about this trial.  I have watched friends discuss it AD NAUSEUM over the past several months.  There are those who proudly claim to have spent HUNDREDS of hours talking and chatting and "studying" this case (it's lovely that they have nothing more PRODUCTIVE to do with their time, yes?).  Because it's such an important, PIVOTAL case in history, you see.  Because the bobble-heads told them so.  Never mind that black people are killing black people at ALARMING rates all over this country while they focus on this case.  And nevermind the senseless black on WHITE crime in this country.  Pffft.  _Totally unimportant._  Because that crap doesn't sell advertising...it doesn't create the racial SPECTACLE needed by the lamestream media to stay somewhat self-relevant.  So THIS case is the case we all have to focus on.  And THIS case is the one that Dear Leader deems necessary to _comment _on.  And THIS case is the one that celebrities feel the need to tweet about.
And THIS is the case that gets played out, day after day after day after freaking day.  Because the lamestream media deems it so.  Screw all the other black folks in this country getting murdered by their own.  Screw all the other lives lost.  COMPLETELY NON-NEWSWORTHY.  Their lives are simply not money-makers, everyone.   Their lives are not important. 
[FONT=tahoma, geneva, sans-serif]And if you don't agree with the bogus programming they're shoving down our throats, then you're obviously a raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaacist.[/FONT]
That's precisely what this trial has been - a complete _spectacle_.  A _show_.  A way for the Al Sharptons and the Jesse Jacksons of the world to get a few more minutes of air time and cash in their pockets.  A way for the MSNBCs of the world to keep the racial fires burning so they can continue to freaking EXIST.  In the clip below, O'Mara compares the media to a bunch of "mad scientists," and I don't know if I'd even give them _that _much credit for intelligence, even though I think the comparison is brilliant.   And dead-ON when it comes to the malicious, "mad" part, for sure. 
I weep for my country because of this, and simultaneously am sickened by what I see.  And not because George Zimmerman wasn't convicted of something...._ANYTHING _(which is precisely what so many people sadly wanted in this case and STILL want).  But because I figured we were so much better than this crap in 2013.
[FONT=tahoma, geneva, sans-serif]And our American media literally SALIVATES over painting George Zimmerman as an evil, raaaaaacist *white *dude (he's white, but Obama is black, FYI...please make a note of it...if you're an evil raicist murderer, you're WHITE), and that evil *white *dude was out to kill Trayvon in cold blood,_ simply because of the color of his skin_.  This is theatre to them, y'all.  It's ratings and money in the bank.  [/FONT]
[FONT=tahoma, geneva, sans-serif]They're no better than people who train pitbulls to kill one another while they watch and laugh, frankly.   Mad scientists.  Soulless jackwagons.  You know.  Same thing.    [/FONT]


----------



## jagbender (Jul 15, 2013)

One Of The Best Descriptions Of Our American Lamestream Media Ever... - Chicks on the Right - Chicks on the Right


----------



## jagbender (Jul 15, 2013)

[h=1]New Black Panther Party Offers $10K Bounty For George Zimmerman[/h]by Eyder Peralta


March 26, 2012 1:13 PM




Enlarge imagei
Mikhail Muhammad of the New Black Panther Party speaks to the media next to a memorial to Trayvon Martin outside The Retreat at Twin Lakes community where Trayvon was shot and killed by George Michael Zimmerman.


Mario Tama/Getty Images

Mikhail Muhammad of the New Black Panther Party speaks to the media next to a memorial to Trayvon Martin outside The Retreat at Twin Lakes community where Trayvon was shot and killed by George Michael Zimmerman.
Mario Tama/Getty Images


Over the weekend, members of the New Black Panther Party showed just how tense the situation in the Trayvon Martin shooting has gotten: They offered a $10,000 bounty for the capture of George Zimmerman, who shot and killed the unarmed teenager.
_The Orlando Sentinel_ reports that Mikhail Muhammad announced the reward during a protest on Saturday, and when a _Sentinel_ reporter asked if he was inciting violence, Muhammad said, "An eye for an eye, a tooth for a tooth."
Nationally the shooting death has brought up questions about whether Zimmerman, who was on a Neighborhood Watch patrol, profiled Martin and whether Sanford police's failure to arrest Zimmerman had to do with racism.
The New Black Panther's bounty just heightens that narrative.
According to the Southern Poverty Law Center, the New Black Panther Party has been rejected by the Black Panther Party of the '60s and '70s. The SPLC says the group is "a virulently racist and anti-Semitic organization whose leaders have encouraged violence against whites, Jews and law enforcement officers..."
_The Sentinel_ also reported that the group "called for the mobilization of 10,000 black men to capture Zimmerman."
The paper adds:
"Sanford city officials issued a statement late Saturday, condemning the group's appeal and asking citizens to leave all arrests to the police. The statement was sanctioned by Sanford Police Captain Robert O'Connor ? one of two Captains now leading the department in the wake of Police Chief Bill Lee's temporary suspension.
"'The City is requesting calm heads and no vigilante justice,' the statement said. 'Attempts by civilians to take any person into custody may result in criminal charges or unnecessary violence.'"
​


----------



## jagbender (Jul 15, 2013)

Black Panters.  Not racists!


----------



## jagbender (Jul 15, 2013)

Black Racism Killed Trayvon ... 
[h=3]Exclusive: Jesse Lee Peterson wants Americans to take stand against intimidation[/h]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



By Rev. Jesse Lee Peterson 
Rachel Jeantel, the troubled young woman who was speaking on the phone to Trayvon Martin just before he was killed, testified in George Zimmerman?s second-degree murder trial that Martin called Zimmerman a ?creepy a? cracka? before their violent confrontation.
I?ve been warning for the past 23 years that black racism is out-of-control ? it appears black racism killed Trayvon Martin, and Paula Deen?s career!
Since the shooting of Martin, Al Sharpton, Jesse Jackson and the NAACP (along with the liberal media) have done their best to portray Martin as an innocent kid tiptoeing through the tulips who just happened to be the victim of a racist white vigilante (even though Zimmerman is half Hispanic).
Blatant hostility and racism toward whites is common among black youth. Martin?s friend Rachel Jeantel admitted that where she comes from the term ?cracka? is a common term used to describe whites.
Before his death, Martin was suspended from school; he was caught with a marijuana pipe; it was reported he had burglary tools in his locker; and it was recently revealed that pictures of marijuana plants and someone suspected to be Martin holding a gun were found on his cell phone. Does this sound like a well-adjusted teenager?
Trayvon Martin was the product of a broken home. He was also a victim of the corrupt civil-right leaders who peddle racism infecting the minds of young blacks. Martin?s parents (Tracy Martin and Sybrina Fulton) stood next to race hustlers and knowingly allowed this case to be framed as a race issue. As a result, supporters have taken to Twitter, threatening to kill Zimmerman and random white people if he gets off:


@HotTopicLys: f**k Don West. f*** George Zimmerman. I?ll kill both them n***as.
@StayFocus_Jones: ima kill a white person in self-defense if Zimmerman go free lol on everything.
@ZackSlaterExe: If they don?t kill Zimmerman Ima kill me a cracka.
@BE4L_Pervis: If Zimmerman win, I?m gonna kill a white kid by mistake.
All the threats and screams of racism from these thugs, as well as Sharpton and Jackson, have nothing to do with justice for Trayvon! Just as the uproar over celebrity chef Paula Deen?s use of the word ?N?-er? decades ago has nothing to do with eradicating racism.
Deen has been excoriated after she admitted she had used that word in a deposition over a case accusing her of condoning an atmosphere of sexual harassment and racism in her businesses.
Paula Deen has apologized profusely to everybody and their mama! She released statements, videos and appeared on the ?Today? show begging for forgiveness from blacks.
Jesse Jackson (of all people!) has said his organization plans to investigate the matter and that he will help the embattled chef overhaul her image. She didn?t owe an apology to all black people. Jesse Jackson is not the gatekeeper to black America, and she doesn?t need him to remake her image.
Since Paula?s admission, the Food Network, Wal-Mart, Caesars Entertainment, Smithfield Foods, Sears and diabetes drug maker Novo Nordisk are no longer doing business with her. This type of overreaction by majority white-owned companies is the height of cowardice.
Just as in the Zimmerman case, it?s time for people to take a stand against all forms of racial intimidation!
By apologizing to all blacks, Deen and her former sponsors are unwittingly sending the message that just the accusation alone is enough to get whites to cave. This only encourages vultures like Jackson and Sharpton to swoop in and exploit these incidents for personal gain.
Jackson claims he?s going to investigate Deen?s past use of a racial slur. Did anyone investigate his past use of racial slurs when he used the slur ?hymie? and ?hymietown? respectively when referring to Jews and New York City? Or when Jackson accused Barack Obama of ?talking down to black folks? by lecturing them on moral issues?
If Jackson, Sharpton and the NAACP hadn?t jumped on the Trayvon Martin case and made it into a racial matter, nobody would have heard of it. His death would have gone unnoticed, just like the more than 500 black youths that were murdered in Chicago in black-on-black violence last year.
The attention on the Zimmerman trial is not about justice for Trayvon; it?s about intimidation and dividing the American people along race.
I hear from many white people that they?ve given up on trying to help or deal with blacks. If they hire blacks, they?re afraid to correct them because they may cry racism. God forbid if they have to lay off or fire a black employee ? all hell might break loose! This is putting fear in white people because they can?t win either way.
Whites have to overcome the fear of being called ?racist.? Blacks have to be on the side of good and stand for what is right, regardless of race. In order to conquer these racist black leaders, we must see clearly that the uproar in the Trayvon Martin and Paula cases is NOT about justice.
Original Source: Black racism killed Trayvon


----------



## jagbender (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Jul 15, 2013)

If I were Geo Z, after that ordeal I'd be on a beach somewhere where its warm,relaxing in  the sand, with a drink or 10 in my hands, a black girl on my right, a white girl  on my left and a big shit eating grin on my face. 

Oh, and I mustn't forget, a big fuckin' bag of the green cause i'd probably be in jamaica.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 15, 2013)

FUZO said:


> Georgia Baby Dead: 13-Month-Old Antonio Shot By Young Boy In Front Of Mother, Sherry West, Police Say (UPDATE)



It was only a white baby, so it obviously doesn't matter.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 15, 2013)

FUZO said:


> Cmon Lw moron where is the outrage for the white baby who got shot in the face by the black guys,or the 12 black men who died in a weekend in chicago where is this news on this cmon wheres your outrage,why arent you posting about the baby.I guess trevon is more important then a white baby getting shot in the face



look at my facebook. plenty of outrage for everyone up in this bitch. i think you're the moron. read this thread title. then go fuck yourself. have a nice day.


----------



## flcrkr (Jul 15, 2013)

DOMS said:


> It was only a white baby, so it obviously doesn't matter.


The media will not run with that story because it will not get as much attention and ratings like  Zimmerman/Martin did besides it was a white baby and according to the black panthers the naacp and Al Sharpton white babies are just little devils waiting to grow up and oppress the black man some more.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 15, 2013)

not sure where others have been but the baby getting shot was a big story.


----------



## FUZO (Jul 15, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> look at my facebook. plenty of outrage for everyone up in this bitch. i think you're the moron. read this thread title. then go fuck yourself. have a nice day.



you dont say a word about anything else but just treyvon.Not this whte baby that got shot in the head not the 12 black people in chicago nothing but you bring up complete shit about Zim but not a word on anyone else who died not even a white baby killed by black boys.


----------



## Swiper (Jul 15, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> i think the statue of limitations has run out on the cousin. it would have to be that she was just remembering offenses now and she might have been setting that in play by saying she had forgotten so much... but zimmerman is not done with the courts just yet. a few things are going to come at him now. his cousin has made it known and probably readily believed he is a molester. good guy or bad guy i don't envy him the next few years of stress. a civil suit is a given don't you think?



no civil suit. in FL if you're found not guilty in a self defense case you can't be held liable in a civil suit.   

he'll be a millionaire soon. suing NBC and I'm sure a book deal is in the works.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 15, 2013)

FUZO said:


> you dont say a word about anything else but just treyvon.Not this whte baby that got shot in the head not the 12 black people in chicago nothing but you bring up complete shit about Zim but not a word on anyone else who died not even a white baby killed by black boys.



 i wasn't hardly on here at all when that happened. i say a lot of shit about a lot of shit it's not all in a thread on im.  this thread happened to be about the verdict in case you didn't notice. now, get out of my face you broke dick whiny bastard.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 15, 2013)

George Zimmerman


----------



## DOMS (Jul 15, 2013)

Swiper said:


> no civil suit. in FL if you're found not guilty in a self defense case you can't be held liable in a civil suit.
> 
> he'll be a millionaire soon. suing NBC and I'm sure a book deal is in the works.



They still have the option of going after George at the federal level. The NAACP, the racist organization that it is, is talking to the Justice Department about launching such a move.

Black people say they didn't like being lynched, but are oh-so-quick to do so themselves. Welcome to the new "racial equality."


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 15, 2013)

they should let him catch his breath before whatever comes next. seems to adequately participate in his own defense he'd need a mental health break between trials. i'm glad my life is boring sometimes.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 15, 2013)

I do believe this fits here.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jul 15, 2013)

DOMS said:


> I do believe this fits here.



the dude in the red hat and blue shirt on the left looks like obama...


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 15, 2013)

Martin had only one other injury on his body -- a small abrasion on his left ring finger below the knuckle. According to Morgan, the lack of injuries on Martin?s body creates  some confusion about the physical fight that allegedly took place the  night Martin was killed. Basically, the medical examiner did not see any  cuts or bruises on Martin?s hands that would have most likely resulted  from a physical struggle with Zimmerman. 

Trayvon Martin autopsy: The key clues | HLNtv.com

http://i2.cdn.turner.com/cnn/2012/images/05/17/trayvon.martin.autopsy.pdf?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 15, 2013)

that abrasion would match up with injury on nose.


----------



## The Prototype (Jul 15, 2013)

If TM was smashing his head into the concrete GZ either would have been knocked out or severely impaired to the point where he could not reach for his gun, pull it out and shoot him, all while being mounted. It does not take much force to smash someones head against the sidewalk and knock them out. Come on. It's common sense. He was getting punched in the face thus the broken nose and his head snapped back a few times and hit the sidewalk. Then they concocted this story how TM's deadly weapon was the sidewalk.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 15, 2013)

I used to head butt block walls on purpose for show....2 x 4s....shovels etc..head against concrete isn't an instant ko all the time....


----------



## troubador (Jul 15, 2013)

Dale Mabry said:


> He was told to not follow and followed and got his ass beat, during which he decided to shoot.  If Trayvon would have killed him during the tussle he would have been guilty of manslaughter.  IMO, 2 people made stupid mistakes and one died.  Had Zimmerman not tailed him I can see self-defense.



Except it's legal to follow someone. Someone simply following you is not a legally justifiable reason for using force against them. Do you disagree?


----------



## troubador (Jul 15, 2013)

rippedgolfer said:


> If TM was smashing his head into the concrete GZ either would have been knocked out or severely impaired to the point where he could not reach for his gun, pull it out and shoot him, all while being mounted. It does not take much force to smash someones head against the sidewalk and knock them out. Come on. It's common sense. He was getting punched in the face thus the broken nose and his head snapped back a few times and hit the sidewalk. Then they concocted this story how TM's deadly weapon was the sidewalk.



Even in your version the shooting was self defense.


----------



## Swiper (Jul 15, 2013)

LAM said:


> given how the statute is written I expected nothing less than this.  it's a ridiculous law written by the fascists at ALEC and the gun manufactures.



what law are you talking about? the stand your ground law had absolutely  nothing to do with this case.   where do you get your news from? you've been mislead, again.   lmao


----------



## troubador (Jul 15, 2013)

Swiper said:


> what law are you talking about? the stand your ground law had absolutely  nothing to do with this case.   where do you get your news from? you've been mislead, again.   lmao



Facts will not get in the way of his belief system. It wasn't tried as stand your ground but that doesn't fit the story LAM wants to believe.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 15, 2013)

Swiper said:


> no civil suit. in FL if you're found not guilty in a self defense case you can't be held liable in a civil suit.
> 
> he'll be a millionaire soon. suing NBC and I'm sure a book deal is in the works.



I seriously hope all of that is true and comes to pass


----------



## FUZO (Jul 15, 2013)

Zimmerman will win the lawsuit against NBC No problem and BANK MONEY and he will get Nancy Grace for openly saying what she said without being bleeped also tonight.And may go after the prosecutors from what they said about him.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 15, 2013)

FUZO said:


> Zimmerman will win the lawsuit against NBC No problem and BANK MONEY and he will get Nancy Grace for openly saying what she said without being bleeped also tonight.And may go after the prosecutors from what they said about him.



and cnn for putting his SSN out there


----------



## The Prototype (Jul 16, 2013)

troubador said:


> Even in your version the shooting was self defense.



Nah, he was just getting his ass kicked. The law says "great bodily harm."  GZ is just a coward who felt empowered with a gun, got his ass beat by a 158 lb 17 year old kid then made up a story to justify great bodily harm. If everyone was justified to shoot people when they are getting beat up then there would be a lot of shootings. Nonetheless the verdict is in and it is what it is. That's the only verdict/opinion that matters, not us on a BB forum arguing about it. I was just merely pointing out a fact that could be proven thru common sense and that GZ lied and severely altered the truth. His lawyer brought a piece of the sidewalk to court in the closing arguments and said that was TM's weapon. Trust me, if he was smashing his head on the concrete he would have a lot more than a few cuts.


----------



## flcrkr (Jul 16, 2013)

In Florida you can file for Immunity from any civil suites under the stand your ground law if you were not convicted in a self defense case. So again the ones that should be worrying about civil suites are the state and the media from Zimmerman. Also the I.T. worker that got fired for letting it known the state was withholding evidence that would help the defense and the lead detective that got demoted after they brought in the new police chief out of Chicago of all places


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 16, 2013)

They are now saying it's a possibility of bringing him up on federal charges. Race related hate crime, or some other bull shit. If that happens then the country has lost it's mind and it's time to start over


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 16, 2013)

By the way. How is it every time there is a nationally televised trial somewhere in the country other than LA. Retards in LA feel the need to loot a wallmart?


----------



## FUZO (Jul 16, 2013)

Truth About Trayvon - YouTube


TRUTH ABOUT TRAYVON


----------



## jagbender (Jul 16, 2013)

The Blunt Truth about The Trayvon Martin Case - YouTube


----------



## jagbender (Jul 16, 2013)

It is all a distraction from what the US government  is Doing   Wake the fuck up people.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 16, 2013)

[h=1]Zimmerman protesters raid LA store, stop freeway[/h]

Like
Dislike


[h=3][/h]



Edit content preferencesDone 






.View gallery

A woman holds up a sign during a demonstration in reaction to the acquittal of neighborhood watch volunteer George Zimmerman on Monday, July 15, 2013, in Los Angeles. Anger over the acquittal of a U.S. neighborhood watch volunteer who shot dead an unarmed black teenager continued Monday, with civil rights leaders saying mostly peaceful protests will continue this weekend with vigils in dozens of cities. (AP Photo/Jae C. Hong)



 Raquel Maria Dillon, Associated Press 8 minutes ago 









LOS ANGELES (AP) -- Protesters ran through Los Angeles streets Monday night, breaking windows, attacking people on sidewalks and raiding a Wal-Mart store, while others blocked a major freeway in the San Francisco Bay area in the third night of demonstrations in California over George Zimmerman's Florida acquittal in the killing of Trayvon Martin. 
Fourteen people were arrested after multiple acts of vandalism and several assaults in Los Angeles' Crenshaw District. One man was seen in the street with a head injury and a TV crew received minor injuries in an assault. 
More than 300 officers were called to the scene and were at first slow to directly engage protesters in an attempt to allow a peaceful end to the demonstration, police Chief Charlie Beck told a press conference. But the chief said police would take a much stricter posture in the coming nights. 
"This will not be allowed to continue," Beck said. 
Los Angeles Mayor Eric Garcetti said the trouble was caused by a small group exploiting the situation. 
"The trial that we saw in Florida has ignited passions but we have to make sure that it will not ignite the city," Garcetti said. 
Several hundred mostly peaceful protesters had gathered at Leimert Park southwest of downtown, many of them chanting, praying and singing. 
But a smaller group of between 100 and 150 people splintered off, blocked traffic on nearby Crenshaw Boulevard, jumped on cars and broke windows at liquor stores and fast food outlets. 
Several protesters ran into a Wal-Mart store and knocked down displays before store security chased them out. Police began guarding the door. 
Tonya Williams was shopping with her daughter when the protesters burst in and security briefly locked down the store. 
"We thought we were going to be stuck in there," Williams said. "We saw the merchandise all thrown around. They had pulled the rack down, and there was merchandise all over the floor." 
TV news helicopters showed some people kicking and punching others along the street, including two people sitting on a bus bench. 
Police declared an unlawful assembly about three hours after it began, and most of the crowd left the street. 
Among those assaulted were a reporter and photographer for Los Angeles TV stations KCBS and KCAL. Reporter Dave Bryan and the photographer were interviewing a man in Crenshaw when a man tackled them and ran off. KCBS-KCAL reported (CBS2/KCAL9 Reporter, Photographer Attacked During Crenshaw Protests ? CBS Los Angeles ) the crew was treated for minor injuries. 
Garcetti, who returned early from an East Coast trip because of the demonstrations, praised the "overwhelming majority" who protested peacefully. 
"We are a better city than what we have seen tonight in the hands of a few people," the mayor said. 
"The Martin family didn't ask anybody to break car windows," he added. "They didn't ask anybody to take little kids' scooters. They didn't ask anybody to attack businesses and they certainly didn't say to take over traffic in the streets." 
In Oakland, dozens of demonstrators briefly blocked Interstate 880 at the end of rush hour before lanes were cleared by authorities. Several protesters laid their bicycles on the ground in front of stopped cars. 
"You've got to go. You will go to jail," one police officer shouted at demonstrators who were blocking traffic, the Oakland Tribune reported. However, police decided not to make arrests as the marchers, chanting "Justice for Trayvon Martin," were directed back to surface streets. 
Later, another group tried to march up the onramp to Interstate 580 before being turned away by Oakland police and California Highway Patrol officers. 
The freeway protesters broke off from a larger group organized via social media that gathered at Oakland City Hall about an hour earlier. 
Police made nine arrests for crimes including assault with a deadly weapon and vandalism, police spokeswoman Johnna Watson said. 
A waiter guarding windows at a restaurant was hit in the face with a hammer, and protesters threw fireworks at police in riot gear, newspapers reported. Police deployed flash-bang grenades. 
The waiter's co-workers helped him ice his head as they waited for an ambulance, the Oakland Tribune reported (Oakland: At least two people injured during hours-long protest; freeway briefly shut down - Inside Bay Area ). 
Witnesses told the newspaper that a protester was also injured after being struck by a police projectile. Police did not immediately respond to a request to confirm that report. Demonstrations began in California Saturday night after the Florida jury returned its verdict.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 16, 2013)

jagbender said:


> Protesters ran through Los Angeles streets Monday night, breaking windows, attacking people on sidewalks and raiding a Wal-Mart store, while others blocked a major freeway in the San Francisco Bay area in the third night of demonstrations in California over George Zimmerman's Florida acquittal in the killing of Trayvon Martin.



It's not a crime, but it is statistically more likely that you'll, "[run] through Los Angeles streets...breaking windows, attacking people on sidewalks and raiding a Wal-Mart store."


----------



## jagbender (Jul 16, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?v=10201425501429241&set=vb.1526101682&type=2&theater


----------



## jagbender (Jul 16, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?v=10201437878298655&set=vb.1526101682&type=2&theater


----------



## jagbender (Jul 16, 2013)

BILL HAS GONE AND DONE IT AGAIN... 

 They're standing on the corner and they can't speak English. 
 I can't even talk the way these people talk: 
 Why you ain't, 
... Where you is, 
 What he drive, 
 Where he stay, 
 Where he work, 
 Who you be... 
 And I blamed the kid until I heard the mother talk. 
 And then I heard the father talk. 
 Everybody knows it's important to speak English except these knuckleheads. You can't be a doctor with that kind of crap coming out of your mouth.
 In fact you will never get any kind of job making a decent living. 

 People marched and were hit in the face with rocks to get an Education, and now we've got these knuckleheads walking around. 
 The lower economic people are not holding up their end in this deal. 
 These people are not parenting. They are buying things for kids. 
 $500 sneakers for what? 
 And they won't spend $200 for Hooked on Phonics.

 I am talking about these people who cry when their son is standing there in an orange suit. 
 Where were you when he was 2?
 Where were you when he was 12? 
 Where were you when he was 18 and how come you didn't know that he had a pistol? 
 And where is the father? Or who is his father? 
 People putting their clothes on backward: 
 Isn't that a sign of something gone wrong? 
 People with their hats on backward, pants down around the crack, isn't that a sign of something? 

 Isn't it a sign of something when she has her dress all the way up and got all type of needles [piercing] going through her body? 
 What part of Africa did this come from?? 
 We are not Africans. Those people are not Africans; they don't know a thing about Africa ..... 

 I say this all of the time. It would be like white people saying they are European-American. That is totally stupid. 
 I was born here, and so were my parents and grand parents and, very likely my great grandparents. I don't have any connection to Africa, no more than white Americans have to Germany , Scotland , England , Ireland , or the Netherlands . The same applies to 99 percent of all the black Americans as regards to Africa . So stop, already! ! ! 
 With names like Shaniqua, Taliqua and Mohammed and all of that crap ......... And all of them are in jail. 

 Brown or black versus the Board of Education is no longer the white person's problem. 
 We have got to take the neighborhood back. 
 People used to be ashamed. Today a woman has eight children with eight different 'husbands' -- or men or whatever you call them now. 
 We have millionaire football players who cannot read. 
 We have million-dollar basketball players who can't write two paragraphs. We, as black folks have to do a better job. 
 Someone working at Wal-Mart with seven kids, you are hurting us. 
 We have to start holding each other to a higher standard..
 We cannot blame the white people any longer.' 

 ~Dr.. William Henry 'Bill' Cosby, Jr., Ed..D.


----------



## troubador (Jul 16, 2013)

rippedgolfer said:


> Nah, he was just getting his ass kicked. The law says "great bodily harm."



There are other important words. 


> However, a person is justified in the use of deadly force and does not have a duty to retreat if:
> (1) He or she reasonably believes that such force is necessary to prevent imminent death or great bodily harm to himself or herself or another or to prevent the imminent commission of a forcible felony; or



If this is the case 





> He was getting punched in the face thus the broken nose and his head snapped back a few times and hit the sidewalk.


 then that could constitute reasonably believing he was in danger of great bodily harm. He doesn't have to show that he experienced great bodily harm.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 16, 2013)

I have given zero fucks about this story when it occurred and when it was resolved.  I do however like little wings sassiness.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 16, 2013)

He or she reasonably believes that such force is necessary to prevent imminent death or great bodily harm to himself 

whoever was saying "i'm begging you"... that sounds like someone that thinks they quite likely could die. _we_ don't have to think death is a reasonable possibility _they_ do. i think zimmerman was scared shitless of blacks so was in his mind _reasonably_ fearing for his life.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 16, 2013)

bio-chem said:


> They are now saying it's a possibility of bringing him up on federal charges. Race related hate crime, or some other bull shit. If that happens then the country has lost it's mind and it's time to start over




i think he had blackophobia.


----------



## troubador (Jul 16, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> i think he had blackophobia.



Yep as evidenced by the racial slurs like "creepy-ass cracker".


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 16, 2013)

going after him as a racist will just be another dog chasing it's tail. 

FBI document says Zimmerman was 'not a racist' but did have 'a little hero complex' as Justice Dept. pursues civil rights probe - NYPOST.com

here's where it starts and ends.... "these asshole they always get away"


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 16, 2013)

[h=5]In  the wake of the Zimmerman trial, Facebook reported that more  "de-friending" and blocking had occurred on Sunday than on any day in  its history.[/h]

i loled.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## charley (Jul 16, 2013)

....


----------



## SFW (Jul 17, 2013)

Get ready for round 2. 

Milwaukee man, 76, to stand trial for shooting black 13-year-old neighbor he accused of burglary - NY Daily News


----------



## jagbender (Jul 17, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> *In  the wake of the Zimmerman trial, Facebook reported that more  "de-friending" and blocking had occurred on Sunday than on any day in  its history.*
> 
> 
> 
> i loled.



The government and media are accomplishing their goal of dividing Americans.


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 17, 2013)

jagbender said:


> The government and media are accomplishing their goal of dividing Americans.



The sad part is that so many are completely oblivious to it.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 17, 2013)

SFW said:


> Get ready for round 2.
> 
> Milwaukee man, 76, to stand trial for shooting black 13-year-old neighbor he accused of burglary - NY Daily News



Round 2? That one will be a slam dunk for the prosecution. Hell, Helen Keller could win that one.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 17, 2013)

DOMS said:


> Round 2? That one will be a slam dunk for the prosecution. Hell, Helen Keller could win that one.



that was awesome


----------



## jagbender (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Jul 17, 2013)

Two Teens Accused Of Trying To Kill Man With Hammer - Julius Bender

there are a lot of "why no outrage?" stories out there right now like the boy that shot the baby in the face. i think the public basically looks at something like this story and we're 99.9% positive the fuckers are going to fry. this is a done deal.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 17, 2013)

*Teen Boy Rescues Abducted Little Girl, Is The Hero America Needs Right Now*

WRITTEN BY THE CAJUN BOY / *07.15.13*

|TWEET
|LIKE2.4k







With so much sadness, angst and anger in the air following this past weekend?s George Zimmerman trial verdict ? the one thousands across the country have taken to the streets to protest ? America could really use a hero right now, and it may have just found one in Temar Boggs.
Last Thursday afternoon a 5-year-old girl was abducted in Lancaster Township, PA. When word spread quickly throughout the town that a little girl had going missing, the 15 year-old Boggs organized a search party consisting of a few friends. On their bikes, they roamed canvassed the area. Eventually, Boggs noticed a young girl in a maroon car with an older man. What happened next will likely be the stuff of legend in Boggs? hometown.
Reports Lancaster Online:The car was on Gable Park and turned around when it got near the top of a hill toward Millersville Pike, where Boggs said several police officers were gathered with the kind of cart used to carry an injured football player off the field.
The driver, an older white man, then began quickly turning onto and out of side streets connecting to Gable Park, Boggs said.
The neighborhood is something of a maze; many of its streets are cul-de-sacs.
Boggs got close enough to the car to see a little girl inside. Garcia was nearby.
The driver looked at Boggs and Garcia, then stopped the car at Gable Park and Betz Farm Road and pushed the girl out of the car. The driver then drove off, Boggs said.
Boggs said he didn?t see where the car went.
?She runs to my arms and said, ?I need to see my mommy,? ? Boggs said.
Boggs scooped the girl onto his shoulders and began riding the bike toward home, but then decided that wasn?t safe, so he carried her and walked back while Garcia pedaled along, guiding the bike Boggs had been using.​Here?s Temar talking about the incident with Lancaster Online?
<font color="#000000"><span style="font-family: Arial">[video=youtube;Fd31e02l3jk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Fd31e02l3jk[/video]

I prefer my news with a little positive angle.
I wish the media would spend there coverage noting an outstanding young man like this one.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 17, 2013)

man beat in head with hammer by 2 men lives. gz lucky to be alive after beat in head by one skinny teenager with bare hands. 

trayvon clearly was destined to be the next mohammed ali.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 17, 2013)

jagbender said:


>



Victims were: white, white, black.

I can't quite figure out the pattern...


----------



## jagbender (Jul 17, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Dc9pkk5Jgs


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 17, 2013)

jagbender said:


> ...



they did not decide he was not guilty of A crime. they found him not guilty of the specific crimes of murder and manslaughter. much is yet to be determined. wrongful death etc. he acted like a vigilante.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 17, 2013)

dear god, like zimmerman didn't act like a tyrant following that kid he decided was guilty.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 17, 2013)

my kids dad wanted to beat the shit out of someone once and not get in trouble for it. so he attacked the guy in a bathroom stall and screamed help the whole time. people swore they heard him yelling for help not the other guy. he was laughing about it when he told me the story. it's not hard to fool the minions. who knows what friggin happened but i think there's something to "he warned me he'd shoot him" and a lot of Americans would be just as attentive if he killed a white kid.


----------



## jay_steel (Jul 17, 2013)

cornedbeefhash said:


> Zimmerman was wrong because he called the police and they said NOT TO FOLLOW HIM. He followed him anyways. If he listened to the police no one would be dead. If a white guy was dead and the shooter was black, we would have a guilty verdict. This case is BS. Walking doesn't make someone suspicious. What made him suspicious? No one can really answer that question.





dieseljimmy said:


> *Teen Boy Rescues Abducted Little Girl, Is The Hero America Needs Right Now*
> 
> WRITTEN BY THE CAJUN BOY / *07.15.13*
> 
> ...



this kid is going to grow up confused... Hes white trapped in a black mans body... Uses proper english, not scared of the police,  helped an old lady carry a couch, wait also listened to his mother...


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 17, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> my kids dad wanted to beat the shit out of someone once and not get in trouble for it. so he attacked the guy in a bathroom stall and screamed help the whole time. people swore they heard him yelling for help not the other guy. he was laughing about it when he told me the story. it's not hard to fool the minions. who knows what friggin happened but i think there's something to "he warned me he'd shoot him" and a lot of Americans would be just as attentive if he killed a white kid.



Blows me away how you can convict a guy in your mind over such circumspect evidence.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 17, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> dear god, like zimmerman didn't act like a tyrant following that kid he decided was guilty.



You have gone looney. In a gated community that has had a string of break ins I would absolutely want my neighbor following someone suspicious, while calling the cops. He did exactly what I would done, and wanted someone else to do up until that point. That isn't a tyrant. that's a good neighbor.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 17, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> man beat in head with hammer by 2 men lives. gz lucky to be alive after beat in head by one skinny teenager with bare hands.
> 
> trayvon clearly was destined to be the next mohammed ali.


youre a fool if you think he wasn't in danger. Plenty of instances of skinny teenagers killing others with their bare hands. just because one guy survives getting hit with a hammer doesn't mean that getting your head bounced off concrete doesn't put you in danger. there are youtube videos all around of kids smaller than trayvon knocking people out. you don't think trayvon could have knocked out GZ and done him great harm then you are simply foolish to the real world


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 17, 2013)

bio-chem said:


> You have gone looney. In a gated community that has had a string of break ins I would absolutely want my neighbor following someone suspicious, while calling the cops. He did exactly what I would done, and wanted someone else to do up until that point. That isn't a tyrant. that's a good neighbor.



some of his neighbors had complained of his tactics. it's a simple story. wanna be too gung ho nw guy kills innocent teen. i think it's bs he knew he didn't live there. he claims he couldn't even tell if he was black or white so how did he know he was a stranger? i lived in a gated community in Vegas where there were murders... i didn't need anyone out following teens around with a gun and a vigilante attitude. swearing while on phone to 911 is not evidence of a calm demeanor. i'd say zimmerman didn't have the sound mental health needed to be a good nw person. look it up, some of his neighbors felt the same way.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 17, 2013)

bio-chem said:


> Blows me away how you can convict a guy in your mind over such circumspect evidence.



"who knows what friggin happened"  is a conviction in your mind? just a possibility to a more rational listener maybe.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 17, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> some of his neighbors had complained of his tactics. it's a simple story. wanna be too gung ho nw guy kills innocent teen. i think it's bs he knew he didn't live there. he claims he couldn't even tell if he was black or white so how did he know he was a stranger? i lived in a gated community in Vegas where there were murders... i didn't need anyone out following teens around with a gun and a vigilante attitude. swearing while on phone to 911 is not evidence of a calm demeanor. i'd say zimmerman didn't have the sound mental health needed to be a good nw person. look it up, some of his neighbors felt the same way.


What percentage of people on the phone have a calm demeanor? that doesn't mean shit. anytime you've called 911 you are jacked in adrenaline because you are in an unknown uncomfortable experience. if we convicted everyone who dialed 911 because they cussed our prisons would be even more packed. Plus just by dialing 911 he is showing he isn't a vigilante.  if he was he would have called 911 after, not before. think clearly LW. I've no concerns with his mental health. Yours however im really beginning to question


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 17, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> "who knows what friggin happened"  is a conviction in your mind? just a possibility to a more rational listener maybe.



no, it's a conviction in your mind. Would you have convicted GZ? if you say no, there isn't enough evidence, and you are unsure of what happened that night then i take everything back and will not post in this thread again.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 17, 2013)

bio-chem said:


> youre a fool if you think he wasn't in danger. Plenty of instances of skinny teenagers killing others with their bare hands. just because one guy survives getting hit with a hammer doesn't mean that getting your head bounced off concrete doesn't put you in danger. there are youtube videos all around of kids smaller than trayvon knocking people out. you don't think trayvon could have knocked out GZ and done him great harm then you are simply foolish to the real world



yes, trayvon's extensive violent record illustrates the danger. oh wait.... the violent record was zimmerman's.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 17, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> yes, trayvon's extensive violent record illustrates the danger. oh wait.... the violent record was zimmerman's.



The violent record? You mean the stuff normal people deal with? You and I have more violent pasts than GZ. dual restraining orders over a bad break up. This guy is certainly a killer.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 17, 2013)

bio-chem said:


> no, it's a conviction in your mind. Would you have convicted GZ? if you say no, there isn't enough evidence, and you are unsure of what happened that night then i take everything back and will not post in this thread again.



there's way too much no one will ever know so a guilty verdict wasn't there. not having the right evidence to convict doesn't mean he's innocent.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 17, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> yes, trayvon's extensive violent record illustrates the danger. oh wait.... the violent record was zimmerman's.



Do you think Zimmerman caught up to and assaulted Trayvon, or do you think Trayvon threw the first punch?


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 17, 2013)

bio-chem said:


> The violent record? You mean the stuff normal people deal with? You and I have more violent pasts than GZ. dual restraining orders over a bad break up. This guy is certainly a killer.



have you ever pushed a cop? wtf? who does that? an arrogant entitled prick with a judge daddy to back him up maybe? normal people don't go around pushing officers. lol at you making gz out to be a little lamb.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 17, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> there's way too much no one will ever know so a guilty verdict wasn't there. not having the right evidence to convict doesn't mean he's innocent.


Close enough. I take everything back and i'm out.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 17, 2013)

bio-chem said:


> Do you think Zimmerman caught up to and assaulted Trayvon, or do you think Trayvon threw the first punch?



i think gz drew his gun and trayvon fought for his life. and i'm well aware i could be completely wrong. i'm basing my gut hunch on here's a guy that pushes a cop. that's not anything i would ever do that's crazy behavior. and it was crazy vigilante sounding to hear him swearing on 911 call so upset these assholes always get away. he had no evidence the person was guilty of anything but he assumed it. i think he took his little fbi documented hero complex and made himself judge, jury, executioner.


----------



## jay_steel (Jul 17, 2013)

black kids dead, mexican didnt go to jail... lets get back to more important things in life.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 17, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> i think gz drew his gun and trayvon fought for his life. and i'm well aware i could be completely wrong. i'm basing my gut hunch on here's a guy that pushes a cop. that's not anything i would ever do that's crazy behavior. and it was crazy vigilante sounding to hear him swearing on 911 call so upset these assholes always get away. he had no evidence the person was guilty of anything but he assumed it. i think he took his little fbi documented hero complex and made himself judge, jury, executioner.



ive beaten the crap out of cops....provoked but still....I would never point a gun at anyone....every post in his thread by you seems emotional and based on a bnch of assumptions


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 17, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> i think gz drew his gun and trayvon fought for his life. and i'm well aware i could be completely wrong. i'm basing my gut hunch on here's a guy that pushes a cop. that's not anything i would ever do that's crazy behavior. and it was crazy vigilante sounding to hear him swearing on 911 call so upset these assholes always get away. he had no evidence the person was guilty of anything but he assumed it. i think he took his little fbi documented hero complex and made himself judge, jury, executioner.



because my first reaction is to charge and attack the person who drew on me instead of run away.

damn it. ok really, im done now.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 17, 2013)

i'd rather try n get the gun away maybe i have a chance.... shot in the back not so much.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 17, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> ive beaten the crap out of cops....provoked but still....I would never point a gun at anyone....every post in his thread by you seems emotional and based on a bnch of assumptions



i'm not assuming he had an attitude on 911 call and had already assumed guilt nor am i assuming the fbi tagged a "hero complex" label on him. i'm also not assuming men with powerful daddies often get out of jail free. normal people don't repeatedly call a person "suspect" when questioned either. cop wanna be nutjob.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 17, 2013)

bio-chem said:


> because my first reaction is to charge and attack the person who drew on me instead of run away.
> 
> damn it. ok really, im done now.



trial testimony. kid ran away repeatedly. how many times was he required to? if flight doesn't work what are your options then? 

Rachel Jeantel, 19, told jurors that she was on the phone with  Trayvon right before he was killed and that *Zimmerman stared at, then  followed Trayvon, who tried several times to run away.* She was one of  three state witnesses who painted Zimmerman as the aggressor.

"A man was watching him," Jeantel said. "He (Trayvon) told me he was going to try to lose him."
*Trayvon  was out of breath when he told Jeantel he had lost the man. Shortly  after, Trayvon told Jeantel the man was back* and behind him, she said.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 17, 2013)

troubador said:


> Except it's legal to follow someone. Someone simply following you is not a legally justifiable reason for using force against them. Do you disagree?



It's legal to follow someone...It's also legal to drive a car.  If while driving that car you kill someone, you can still be held liable for manslaughter.  We don't know what happened which is probably why he got off.  However, the fact that he was told not to follow by a person of authority and neglected to follow that person's order makes him reckless and therefore liable, IMO.  Do you honestly think he confronted Trayvon in a friendly manner and Trayvon just started beating the shit out of him?  Highly unlikely, especially if Trayvon was high.  How many violent potheads do you know?

And FYI, I agree with the fact that it's bullshit that we are focusing in on one injustice out of millions.  Also, if anything people should be pissed that the system failed due to the press coverage of this.  If they would have gone for manslaughter and framed the case that way I think he would have been found guilty.


----------



## SFW (Jul 17, 2013)

DOMS said:


> Round 2? That one will be a slam dunk for the prosecution. Hell, Helen Keller could win that one.



Nope. They'll plead insanity because some doc says he has dementia. They'll put him in a mental ward or something and the left will say "He got off".


----------



## SFW (Jul 17, 2013)

> *Zimmerman stared at, then  followed Trayvon, who tried several times to run away*


 Fat zimmerman did NOT catch up with Trayvon, ok.  Lets just make that clear. Its obvious that zimmerman was in no shape to  catch a lean 17 yr old dem. He hid. Then popped out. 

Jeantel egged him on. She told him he was possibly some gay rapist. And thats why he punched zimmerman in the face once faced with zimmerman. He had no idea who zimmerman was. He was high, paranoid and being fed disinfo by Jeantel.




Zimmerman did not have his weapon drawn when he confronted trayvon. No 17 yr old kid is going to punch a man in the face who is holding a gun at him. So in my opinion, zimmerman confronted, asked what he was doing here, trayvon sized him up, confused as to who he was or wanted, punched him, zimmerman fell, trayvon got on top (according to an eye witness) and zimmerman fired in a softy panic.

Lets face it, if you need to use deadly force to stop a gangly 140 lb kid then you are soft. But being soft doesnt make you a murderer. Its all in your state of mind. if you feel like your life in danger, then you can defend yourself with lethal force. Jury agreed. 

LW is a throwback to the dirty hippie era and possibly a communist.


----------



## SFW (Jul 17, 2013)

If the justice department is going to open an investigation, why not investigate Jeantel? She stated he zimmerman was likely a gay rapist and reminded trayvon that he had younger siblings at home. She stated that zimmerman could potentially follow trayvon home and rape his family. This is what the woman stated, on national TV, while the audience applauded. 

If this seems like fiction and if you're asking yourself if this is real life, it indeed is. 

P.S. 

LW has a poster of al sharpton on her wall that she flicks her bean to.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm a thoroughly dangerous girl!"

"You may not know it but I'm a spy.
  I'm an undercover agent for the FBI
And  been sent down here to infiltrate the Ku Klux Klan!" 

"Would you believe this girl has gone as far
As tearing Wallace stickers off the bumpers of cars.
And I voted for George McGovern for President."

"Well, I'm a friend of them long haired, hippy-type, pinko fags!
I  even got a commie flag
tacked up on the wall inside of my garage."

"I'm a snake in the grass, I tell ya guys.
I may look dumb but that's just a disguise,
I'm a mastermind in the ways of espionage"


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 17, 2013)

Charlie Daniels Uneasy Rider - YouTube


----------



## maniclion (Jul 17, 2013)

http://youtu.be/1xep8s2eMBo


----------



## LAM (Jul 17, 2013)

SFW said:


> So in my opinion, zimmerman confronted, asked what he was doing here, trayvon sized him up, confused as to who he was or wanted, punched him, zimmerman fell, trayvon got on top (according to an eye witness) and zimmerman fired in a softy panic.



and that right there is the problem with people trying to do the lone wolf neighborhood watch thing.  he has no authority to question anybody about what they are doing if they are not in the commission of a crime.

had he followed the guidelines set forth in just about every state to not patrol in groups of less than 3 people and to not be armed, the event would have never happened.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 17, 2013)

SFW said:


> Fat zimmerman did NOT catch up with Trayvon, ok.  Lets just make that clear. Its obvious that zimmerman was in no shape to  catch a lean 17 yr old dem. He hid. Then popped out.
> 
> Jeantel egged him on. She told him he was possibly some gay rapist. And thats why he punched zimmerman in the face once faced with zimmerman. He had no idea who zimmerman was. He was high, paranoid and being fed disinfo by Jeantel.
> 
> ...



way too much logic...lw is one of the many reasons women shouldn't be allowed to do anything but breed


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 17, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> way too much logic...lw is one of the many reasons women shouldn't be allowed to do anything but breed



i don't think there is a single member here besides you that doesn't feel sorry for your wife. crawl back in your cave.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 17, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRBwvIX7Sao

who can pick out kos?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 17, 2013)

my wife isnt  filled with pride and false bravado like you...she can be taught and accept facts....you ignore facts to get your way...typical


----------



## troubador (Jul 17, 2013)

The other thing I haven't seen mentioned here is that the skittles and iced tea people used as a symbol of Martin's innocence is ironically the opposite. It wasn't iced tea it was watermelon fruit juice cocktail to make "purple lean". I don't care that he was doing that but it's fucked up how it was turned into propaganda to sway stupid people's emotions.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 17, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> my wife isnt  filled with pride and false bravado like you...she can be taught and accept facts....you ignore facts to get your way...typical



i have the same information on this everyone else has and the benefit of not being so wrapped up in it i feel the need to attack people that have a different opinion in this case. just unfriend me you big crybaby. oh boo i disagree with you. lol.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 17, 2013)

you've been proven wrong multiple times in the thread with facts....all your post are emotional....I am not emotionally invested....didn't know either of those idiots


----------



## jay_steel (Jul 17, 2013)

cornedbeefhash said:


> Zimmerman was wrong because he called the police and they said NOT TO FOLLOW HIM. He followed him anyways. If he listened to the police no one would be dead. If a white guy was dead and the shooter was black, we would have a guilty verdict. This case is BS. Walking doesn't make someone suspicious. What made him suspicious? No one can really answer that question.



If you saw a girl getting rapped and the cops told you not to do any thing for your safety would you walk away. We dont know what was going on in Zimmermans logic it may not be good logic but he had his reason to follow.



Little Wing said:


> i'd rather try n get the gun away maybe i have a chance.... shot in the back not so much.



you my friend would be one dead person. I carry every day if some one tried to pull my gun from me they would be one dead person and if they happened to get that gun i will pull my second. If your in an unarmed case and the other man is armed you do your best to buy time and reason logically. Convince them your on their side. this is why people are getting shot because they have zero common sense or training. If you value your life that much i would take the time to get some actual training.



Dale Mabry said:


> It's legal to follow someone...It's also legal to drive a car.  If while driving that car you kill someone, you can still be held liable for manslaughter.  We don't know what happened which is probably why he got off.  However, the fact that he was told not to follow by a person of authority and neglected to follow that person's order makes him reckless and therefore liable, IMO.  Do you honestly think he confronted Trayvon in a friendly manner and Trayvon just started beating the shit out of him?  Highly unlikely, especially if Trayvon was high.  How many violent potheads do you know?
> 
> And FYI, I agree with the fact that it's bullshit that we are focusing in on one injustice out of millions.  Also, if anything people should be pissed that the system failed due to the press coverage of this.  If they would have gone for manslaughter and framed the case that way I think he would have been found guilty.



I agree with you their Dale... What GZ did is no different then a teenage girl driving while texting and killing some one. She put her priorities in her life at a higher value then others same thing zimmerman did. Would she deserve 15 years fuck no. At worst he should lose his ability to conceal carry, be on probation, and seek sensitivity counselling. 

Its funny how people are so angry over this case, but then we parade a fucking terrorist on the cover of rollingstones and make him a victim. People riot over the stupidest shit, fucking idiots.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 17, 2013)

if what zimmerman did was cool cops wouldn't need training and anyone could just grab a gun and go out there and police. don't cry when it's your kid.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 17, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> If you saw a girl getting rapped and the cops told you not to do any thing for your safety would you walk away. We dont know what was going on in Zimmermans logic it may not be good logic but he had his reason to follow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the girl on the phone testified that the kid was winded. wasn't much run left in him. flight didn't work he tried that. if you're not out walking around looking for trouble and someone follows you it's probably just going to scare you a little. you aren't gonna immediately assume something like neighborhood watch. you run away he keeps pursuing. fucking zimmerman was freaking the kid out and couldn't just say he was a neighborhood watch member or something? i'd have said to the kid i didn't mean to scare you but we have had a lot of break ins. fucking senseless it went down like it did and the main player was zimmerman's being a fucktard. 

in 1970 manson was on rollingstone cover


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 17, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you've been proven wrong multiple times in the thread with facts....all your post are emotional....I am not emotionally invested....didn't know either of those idiots



every time i go stubbornly against the flow with a strong opinion here men say i'm emotional or on the rag. doesn't mean either is true.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 17, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> if what zimmerman did was cool cops wouldn't need training and anyone could just grab a gun and go out there and police. don't cry when it's your kid.



Women shouldn't resist being raped because the cops should do it for them.


----------



## flcrkr (Jul 17, 2013)

The cops he attacked were undercover officers that were dragging a buddy of his out for underage drinking and did not let it be known that they were cops until after he grabbed one of them trying to help his buddy out. As far as LW goes she doesn't even believe half the shit that comes out of her mouth. She is just trying to get every ones panties in a wad


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 17, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> every time i go stubbornly against the flow with a strong opinion here men say i'm emotional or on the rag. doesn't mean either is true.


no....your opinion is that gz is a pussy....he is... but that doesn't change the facts....you think I does


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 17, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> way too much logic...lw is one of the many reasons women shouldn't be allowed to do anything but breed



if you read my posts instead of just being a fat useless troll you will see where i too said zimmerman had the right to kill him if HE perceived his life was in danger... that it didn't matter if WE thought it was or not.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 17, 2013)

lol at you calling anyone fat...I barely outweigh you....try again....melt harder


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 17, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lol at you calling anyone fat...I barely outweigh you....try again....melt harder



not melting. maybe syphilis is eating your brain. i said the jury called it right considering the charges. you're arguing with nothing.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 17, 2013)

im not the only one saying  it across diff threads and other sub forums...but its me you choose to lash out against....please address the other 8 to ten guys who have "debated" you inthread


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 17, 2013)

DOMS said:


> Women shouldn't resist being raped because the cops should do it for them.




armed whack jobs should start following random strangers around swearing on 911 tapes cuz they think every stranger they see is a rapist. that will end well.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 17, 2013)

i have.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 17, 2013)

you can't debate someones opinion. it is what it is. it'd be different if i insisted i knew what happened or the jury acted as if there wasn't reasonable doubt and hung him.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 17, 2013)

troubador said:


> The other thing I haven't seen mentioned here is that the skittles and iced tea people used as a symbol of Martin's innocence is ironically the opposite. It wasn't iced tea it was watermelon fruit juice cocktail to make "purple lean". I don't care that he was doing that but it's fucked up how it was turned into propaganda to sway stupid people's emotions.




Trayvon Martin Death Photos Shown at Trial -- Daily Intelligencer







that's an arizona tea.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 17, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> Trayvon Martin Death Photos Shown at Trial -- Daily Intelligencer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trayvon Martin death photo? You can't just spring that on someone! He's still in a bag! 

Also...watermelon.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 17, 2013)

i think as far as preventing rape goes zimmermans method of guarding the 6 year old girl's vagina with his finger is also a fail.


----------



## troubador (Jul 17, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> that's an arizona tea.



Nope, it's not tea. It's watermelon fruit juice cocktail just like I said.





"unow a connect for codien?"
Articles: What the Media Choose Not to Know about Trayvon


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 17, 2013)

those tricky bastards. they taste good but i stopped buying them the second i read the calories. now i buy this for a sweet drink. no sugar needed. licorice is 50 times sweeter than sugar.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 17, 2013)

troubador said:


> Nope, it's not tea. It's watermelon fruit juice cocktail just like I said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope. The news companies, like CNN, Huffington Post, and The New York Times, all said it was iced tea. It's not like they don't give a fuck about the facts and just want to sell as much shit as they can (shovel).


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 17, 2013)

probably impossible that anyone just assumed arizona drinks were teas....


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 17, 2013)

the same people that voted for whats his name... Romney will be voting for zimmerman next. he sounds more n more like your savior every day.  now i'll go look at the wonderful hot stoner chicks thread.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 17, 2013)

i think if zimmerman put up a paypal asking for hand jobs a few of you would be happy to help him out. not that there are any racists here or anything


----------



## DOMS (Jul 18, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> probably impossible that anyone just assumed arizona drinks were teas....



probably impossible that the news companies just assumed that details aren't important...


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 18, 2013)

when they came out it was all teas and lazy people like me didn't even read the can but if it's your job.... you have to wonder where the  bar is at. sum ting wong.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 18, 2013)

troubador said:


> Nope, it's not tea. It's watermelon fruit juice cocktail just like I said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why is that relevant to the case?  He could have been buying it to cook meth but as long as he didn't steal it or was on his way to steal something else how is that relevant to this case?


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 18, 2013)

Dale Mabry said:


> Why is that relevant to the case?  He could have been buying it to cook meth but as long as he didn't steal it or was on his way to steal something else how is that relevant to this case?



it's not. it's relevant to the smear campaign.


----------



## troubador (Jul 18, 2013)

Dale Mabry said:


> Why is that relevant to the case?  He could have been buying it to cook meth but as long as he didn't steal it or was on his way to steal something else how is that relevant to this case?



I don't care that he was doing that but it's fucked up how it was turned into propaganda to sway stupid people's emotions.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 18, 2013)

Is that how racist some people are that they want to drive home the point he bought a watermelon beverage, cause you know those black folk love some watermelon.  Must be genetic, I am only about a quarter black and watermelon is one of my favorite kool-aid flavors.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 18, 2013)

maniclion said:


> Is that how racist some people are that they want to drive home the point he bought a watermelon beverage, cause you know those black folk love some watermelon.  Must be genetic, I am only about a quarter black and watermelon is one of my favorite kool-aid flavors.



I can't stand Kool-Aid, but I can eat watermelon all day long. It's great on hot days.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 18, 2013)

chops some up, freeze it, then blend it... it makes a great slushy.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 18, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> chops some up, freeze it, then blend it... it makes a great slushy.



Check this out:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5T68TvdoSbI


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 18, 2013)

Charles Barkley ‘Agrees’ With Zimmerman Verdict, Hits Media For Giving ‘Racists’ A ‘Platform To Vent Ignorance’ | Mediaite

Sir Charles Barkley weighs in...


----------



## maniclion (Jul 18, 2013)

DOMS said:


> I can't stand Kool-Aid, but I can eat watermelon all day long. It's great on hot days.



I like the smaller asian melons in salad with some creamy lilikoi dressing...


----------



## murf23 (Jul 18, 2013)

Still going LW ?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 18, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRBwvIX7Sao
> 
> who can pick out kos?


the fat shirtless guy  what do I win?


----------



## murf23 (Jul 18, 2013)

EVERYBODY NEEDS TO SEE THE THREAD SFW POSTED ' Larry Elder trashes Pierce Morgan'


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 18, 2013)

^ black dude is really fucking annoying. they used to call guys like him uncle toms.


----------



## murf23 (Jul 18, 2013)

He seemed real honest to me ... The truth is the truth weather he is happy to say it or not . At least he speaks the truth.
Thats pretty funny to call a black man an uncle tom for speaking his mind and telling the truth . I guess your used to nigga's and their ghetto ass lies and mis-use of the english language .


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 19, 2013)

murf23 said:


> He seemed real honest to me ... The truth is the truth weather he is happy to say it or not . At least he speaks the truth.
> Thats pretty funny to call a black man an uncle tom for speaking his mind and telling the truth . I guess your used to nigga's and their ghetto ass lies and *mis-use of the english language* .



This post is funny and ironic on so many levels.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 19, 2013)

Zimmerman

some of the crimes they were dealing with. betting the minor neighbor was involved in more than one of the thefts.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 21, 2013)

Latest reports are the FBI has asked sanford pd not to return his gun just yet.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 22, 2013)

George Zimmerman Emerged From Hiding for Truck Crash Rescue - Yahoo!

George Zimmerman, who has been in hiding since he was acquitted of murder in the death of Trayvon Martin, emerged to help rescue someone who was trapped in an overturned truck, police said today. 
Sanford Police Department Capt. Jim McAuliffe told ABC News that Zimmerman "pulled an individual from a truck that had rolled over" at the intersection of a Florida highway last week. 
The crash occurred at the intersection of I-4 and route 417, police said. The crash site is less than a mile from where he shot Martin. 
It's the first known sighting of Zimmerman since he left the courtroom following his acquittal last week on murder charges for the death of Martin. Zimmerman, 29, shot and killed Martin, 17, in Sanford, Fla., on Feb. 26, 2012. The jury determined that Zimmerman shot Martin in self-defense. 
*READ MORE: 'Justice for Trayvon' Rallies Bring Martin's Family to the Fight *
The acquittal prompted dozens of protests across the country this past weekend and his lawyers have said that Zimmerman has been the subject of death threats. His lawyers said Zimmerman has been wearing a bullet-proof vest when he ventures out in public. 
Zimmerman's parents told ABC News' Barbara Walters they too have received death threats and have been unable to return to their home. 
*Zimmerman's Parents in Hiding from 'Enormous Amount of Death Threats': ABC News Exclusive* 
"We have had an enormous amount of death threats. George's legal counsel has had death threats, the police chief of Sanford, many people have had death threats," Zimmerman's father, Robert Zimmerman said."'Everyone with Georgie's DNA should be killed' -- just every kind of horrible thing you can imagine."


----------



## troubador (Jul 22, 2013)

Also looks like they might have figured out whose jewelry Martin stole.
M-DSPD Cover Up – The Curious Case Of Trayvon Martin’s Backpack With Stolen Jewelry and Burglary Tool… | The Last Refuge


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 22, 2013)

jagbender said:


> George Zimmerman Emerged From Hiding for Truck Crash Rescue - Yahoo!
> 
> George Zimmerman, who has been in hiding since he was acquitted of murder in the death of Trayvon Martin, emerged to help rescue someone who was trapped in an overturned truck, police said today.
> Sanford Police Department Capt. Jim McAuliffe told ABC News that Zimmerman "pulled an individual from a truck that had rolled over" at the intersection of a Florida highway last week.
> ...



Strong enough to pull an almost certainly lard ass truck driver out of a truck but completely incapable of beating up a 150lbs teenager...check!


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 22, 2013)

you guys could thank saney for this if he was here

Cornel West: Obama


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 23, 2013)

Dale Mabry said:


> Strong enough to pull an *almost certainly lard ass* truck driver out of a truck but completely incapable of beating up a 150lbs teenager...check!



dude, really? with the assumptions. I don't always agree with you bro, but you are the level headed guy on here, who doesn't do that. I know it's kind of hypocritical for me to say this, but you are better than that. 

plus pulling a lard ass out of a truck is much easier than fighting when you get jumped from behind


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 23, 2013)

troubador said:


> Also looks like they might have figured out whose jewelry Martin stole.
> M-DSPD Cover Up ? The Curious Case Of Trayvon Martin?s Backpack With Stolen Jewelry and Burglary Tool? | The Last Refuge



i wonder if this would have been a death penalty case.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 23, 2013)

Dale Mabry said:


> Strong enough to pull an almost certainly lard ass truck driver out of a truck but completely incapable of beating up a 150lbs teenager...check!









not just the pasty white lard ass but the whole family apparently.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 23, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> not just the pasty white lard ass but the whole family apparently.



One was worth saving, the other was not. It's that simple.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 23, 2013)

DOMS said:


> One was worth saving, the other was not. It's that simple.



i know i know.... you'd have saved the one with the big boobs


----------



## DOMS (Jul 23, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> i know i know.... you'd have saved the one with the big boobs



You know me so well.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 9, 2013)

No charges filed in George Zimmerman's alleged gun threat against wife | News - Home


http://www.clickorlando.com/blob/view/-/21852750/data/1/-/eryp8vz/-/911-call-audio.wav


----------



## DOMS (Sep 10, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> No charges filed in George Zimmerman's alleged gun threat against wife | News - Home
> 
> 
> http://www.clickorlando.com/blob/view/-/21852750/data/1/-/eryp8vz/-/911-call-audio.wav



Wow, who would've thought that a bunch of blacks and Uncle Tom whites hunting him down would wear him down mentally and emotionally?


----------



## FUZO (Sep 10, 2013)

Why is the thread even still going.Zimmerman is Free lets talk about about scum bag Blojama or Lam


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 10, 2013)

DOMS said:


> Wow, who would've thought that a bunch of blacks and Uncle Tom whites hunting him down would wear him down mentally and emotionally?


exactly. had charges not been filled, as was the original decision, and he wasn't forced to go through a very public trial he probably would have been able to have a normal marriage and life. Now that is no longer available to him because of shit politics and media pressure looking for a story


----------



## troubador (Sep 10, 2013)

Sounds like his wife is going crazy. 



> Deputy Police Chief Colin Morgan said officers did not recover a gun, and Bracknell said Shellie Zimmerman later dropped her claim that a gun was involved.


Police: Zimmerman wife not pressing charges


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 10, 2013)

i don't think so. sounds more like his dad is a judge and his wife is terrified. the cops say he had no gun then say the gun was in the vehicle. when she called 911 she said he was in the vehicle reaching for gun. a lot of domestic assault cases the threatened party is too scared to press charges and the police will try to make a case on their own. sounds like they will try to.


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 10, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> i don't think so. sounds more like his dad is a judge and his wife is terrified. the cops say he had no gun then say the gun was in the vehicle. when she called 911 she said he was in the vehicle reaching for gun. a lot of domestic assault cases the threatened party is too scared to press charges and the police will try to make a case on their own. sounds like they will try to.



Oh really? is that what it sounds like? Holy shit LW, you will come up with anything regarding this guy. The government and media ruined his life and they did it for people like you who can't get enough of this bull shit.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 10, 2013)

jfc. listen to the 911 tape. he ruined his own life. attacking the messenger make zimmerman mentally stable i guess. good luck with that. he punched the his father in law in the face and stabbed his wife's i pad with a pocket knife. lol great guy.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 10, 2013)

don't even waste you breath defending him by saying you have done worse things. pfffft.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 10, 2013)

he said she said. she filmed it. he smashed the evidence to bits cuz like... he's innocent.


----------



## troubador (Sep 10, 2013)

> "We did not find a gun, did not locate a weapon," said Zach Hudson, public information officer with the Lake Mary Police Department.  "Nobody ever saw a gun. A gun is not part of this story."Still, a gun was at the crux of the account Shellie Zimmerman provided to 911 dispatchers when calling for help.
> "He continually has his hand on his gun and he keeps saying, 'Step closer.'  He is just threatening all of us,"  Shellie can be heard telling dispatchers.







> Police explained that George has been living in his father-in-law's home.  It was just last week that Shellie Zimmerman filed for divorce...





> The home was previously used as a meeting place to divvy up possessions.  However, O'Mara said Shellie turned up at the home Monday afternoon unannounced.




Lake Mary Police are now calling into question several statements Shellie Zimmerman made to 911


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 10, 2013)

when i was married to my first husband he kept a gun under the front seat. i didn't have to it to know it was there. when relationships break up like this is when men who have abused women are most likely to kill them. the cops are trying to recover what she recorded so we will see what's there eventually. not sure why i would go after anyone's ipad with a pocketknife. kinda crazy you have to admit.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 10, 2013)

Mark O’Mara: George Zimmerman Did Have a Gun : Sandra Rose


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 10, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> when i was married to my first husband he kept a gun under the front seat. i didn't have to SEE it to know it was there. when relationships break up like this is when men who have abused women are most likely to kill them. the cops are trying to recover what she recorded so we will see what's there eventually. not sure why i would go after anyone's ipad with a pocketknife. kinda crazy you have to admit.


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 11, 2013)

I won't sit here and say the guy is perfect and hasn't made mistakes, he has. I don't think he is the reason Trayvon Martin died. I think Trayvon is the reason Trayvon died ultimately. I also think that George Zimmerman would have a happier life, and a healthier marriage if not for the media hounding him, people threatening his life, and people like LW spouting vitriol at the guy. it's sad the society we have right now has led to ruining this guys life. if he would have been released like he should have been with no charges filed I think none of this negative shit would be happening. I'm not making excuses for him, he is responsible for his own life, but I can certainly see how a man would crack, and a marriage would disintegrate under the pressures placed upon it by people just like LW.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 11, 2013)

they were separated before the incident with Trayvon. that incident is not the source of Georgie's problems, Georgie is. 

i'd spout vitrol at any guy that acted like that. smashing other people's shit is not the sign of a mentally sound human being. 

Destroy personal property or throw things around? 

found in every list of common tactics used by abusers


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 11, 2013)

Congratulations LW. Yet again you are wanting to convict a guy based upon stuff you read in a newspaper. Good job. Seriously, don't ever accept jury duty.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 11, 2013)

why are you so emotional about this asshat that you get nasty so easily? am i bashing you? no, just stating my opinion of some guy that's had *two* women get restraining orders granted against him.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 11, 2013)

dear george zimmerman, please be careful out there because apparently this dude that calls himself bio-chem online thinks someone might hunt you down and tar and feather you or something because this chick that calls herself little wing online has an unfavorable opinion of you on iron magazine. sorry i ruined your life and caused your divorce. 


lmfao


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## bio-chem (Sep 11, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> why are you so emotional about this asshat that you get nasty so easily? am i bashing you? no, just stating my opinion of some guy that's had *two* women get restraining orders granted against him.



Telling you that you shouldn't be in a jury because you are obviously quick to judge based not upon facts, but upon reports in the news doesn't seem nasty to me at all. certainly not any more nasty than your desire to convict him.


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 11, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> dear george zimmerman, please be careful out there because apparently this dude that calls himself bio-chem online thinks someone might hunt you down and tar and feather you or something because this chick that calls herself little wing online has an unfavorable opinion of you on iron magazine. sorry i ruined your life and caused your divorce.
> 
> 
> lmfao


Ha. He is currently dealing with the dissolution of his marriage and death threats. I'm sure he has worse stuff on his mind.


----------



## LAM (Sep 11, 2013)

bio-chem said:


> I won't sit here and say the guy is perfect and hasn't made mistakes, he has. I don't think he is the reason Trayvon Martin died. I think Trayvon is the reason Trayvon died ultimately.



there's a reason why every singe neighborhood watch program/manua you download off the Internet states that firearms should not be carried and patrols are to be in groups of no less than 2-3 people.  it prevents exactly what happened that night.


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 12, 2013)

LAM said:


> there's a reason why every singe neighborhood watch program/manua you download off the Internet states that firearms should not be carried and patrols are to be in groups of no less than 2-3 people.  it prevents exactly what happened that night.


You know what else prevents that from happening that night?  not attacking a man with a gun.


----------



## zthrill (Sep 12, 2013)

I don't think he had the right to shoot him as I doubt the kid would have killed him in worst case scenario, but that's just me. Both were wrong and in this case the kid ended up getting shot


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 12, 2013)

bio-chem said:


> Telling you that you shouldn't be in a jury because you are obviously quick to judge based not upon facts, but upon reports in the news doesn't seem nasty to me at all. certainly not any more nasty than your desire to convict him.



where do you get desire to convict from my opinion of a complete stranger? you're trying to exonerate a complete strange too on no more evidence than I have. two sides of the same exact coin don't you think? either of us could be completely wrong about the guy. he has some troubling violence in his past that has been revealed from multiple sources during different times of his life both in his personal life and losing a job because "he had a temper and became a liability." so i'm leaning with my opinion being the safer bet. my reaction to your opinion is not hostile. just wondering why you feel the need to dish out personal insults over george zimmerman. maybe the gun rights angle has you overly involved?


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 12, 2013)

bio-chem said:


> Ha. He is currently dealing with the dissolution of his marriage and death threats. I'm sure he has worse stuff on his mind.



i doubt his supporters give him much more comfort than his critics.


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 12, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> where do you get desire to convict from my opinion of a complete stranger? you're trying to exonerate a complete strange too on no more evidence than I have. two sides of the same exact coin don't you think? either of us could be completely wrong about the guy. he has some troubling violence in his past that has been revealed from multiple sources during different times of his life both in his personal life and losing a job because "he had a temper and became a liability." so i'm leaning with my opinion being the safer bet. my reaction to your opinion is not hostile. just wondering why you feel the need to dish out personal insults over george zimmerman. maybe the gun rights angle has you overly involved?


I'm not looking to exonerate him at all, i've conceded he made mistakes. A jury of his peers exonerated him. I personally think marriage has to be hard enough without the entire country putting added pressure on it.


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 12, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> i doubt his supporters give him much more comfort than his critics.



You mean those supporters that helped pay for his legal defense? I'm sure that was a comfort actually


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 12, 2013)

bio-chem said:


> You mean those supporters that helped pay for his legal defense? I'm sure that was a comfort actually



Mark O' Mara, lawyer for George Zimmerman, won't represent him in domestic altercation or his divorce, report says - Crimesider - CBS News

zimmerman never paid his lawyer.O'Mara said "_Pay_ me" when asked if he had any advice for his client,


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 12, 2013)

bio-chem said:


> I'm not looking to exonerate him at all, i've conceded he made mistakes. A jury of his peers exonerated him. I personally think marriage has to be hard enough without the entire country putting added pressure on it.



oh come on. you know there is a difference between being exonerated and having jurors say you got away with murder.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 12, 2013)

George Zimmerman Loses Lawyer as Cops Seek Fight Video - ABC News

video of zimmerman smashing ipad and then lawyer saying zimmerman should pay him. also shows injury to her father's nose.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 12, 2013)

Zimmerman's Police Chief Agrees He's A 'Sandy Hook' Waiting To Happen

Police Chief Steve Bracknell, who is responsible for the Florida town  where George Zimmerman resides, agreed in a series of emails that  Zimmerman is a ''ticking time bomb'' and another ''Sandy Hook'' waiting to  happen.


----------



## troubador (Sep 13, 2013)

Looks like the reason his ex lied about the gun was because Z had a hot blonde with him. You'd think she might have learned her leason since she's on probation for lying.
Samantha Scheibe: George Zimmerman's blonde 'babe' | Mail Online


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 13, 2013)

I agree LW, it is only a matter of time before the pressure causes this man to collapse. I hope he gets some help first. When he does go it'll be because of the pressure applied by a populace rooting against him, calling for his head, and wanting to hear every detail of his life. society owes him for taking away his life.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 13, 2013)

troubador said:


> Looks like the reason his ex lied about the gun was because Z had a hot blonde with him. You'd think she might have learned her leason since she's on probation for lying.
> Samantha Scheibe: George Zimmerman's blonde 'babe' | Mail Online



the lawyer is saying george did have a gun on him. That he was strapped up the whole time.

also this is samantha scheibe and she confirmed that george did have a gun with him.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 13, 2013)

bio-chem said:


> I agree LW, it is only a matter of time before the pressure causes this man to collapse. I hope he gets some help first. When he does go it'll be because of the pressure applied by a populace rooting against him, calling for his head, and wanting to hear every detail of his life. society owes him for taking away his life.



this must be true of every unpopular figure either celebrity or political then? that they will crumble and we are to blame? what ever happened to personal accountability? being strong n the face of adversity? i absolutely believe many people have faced far worse adversity than this without self destructing. zimmerman needs to man up and act like an adult not be wrapped in the swaddling cloth of pity.


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 13, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> this must be true of every unpopular figure either celebrity or political then? that they will crumble and we are to blame? what ever happened to personal accountability? being strong n the face of adversity? i absolutely believe many people have faced far worse adversity than this without self destructing. zimmerman needs to man up and act like an adult not be wrapped in the swaddling cloth of pity.


Don't be an idiot LW. politicians, and celebrities chose to be in the spotlight. GZ did not. celebrities and politicians also don't get the death threats GZ does, and if they do, they have different recourse of action do to resources he doesn't have access to. He is on an island where the politicians and celebrities you mentioned are not. He should be able to go back and be GZ, any other guy walking down the street like you or I. But that is not available to him because of people like you.


----------



## troubador (Sep 13, 2013)

Steve Bracknell, Lake Mary Police Chief, Walks Back George Zimmerman Comments: Report


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 13, 2013)

i really don't see any "walking back" the comment was just uncomfortable once made public so naturally, as anyone in his position would, he softened it some. i don't see a retraction.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 13, 2013)

"Chief Bracknell distanced himself saying he was 'referring to the fact  that [Zimmerman] seems to be involved in incidents' involving firearms,"  the station reported. 

doesn't seem to me he took anything back. item 14 is telling of his thoughts too i think.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 14, 2013)

Medical Examiner Shiping Bao: State Prosecutors Threw Zimmerman Case | News One

Gary said Dr. Bao was made to be a scapegoat and was  wrongfully fired from the medical examiner?s office. He said his client  was prepared to offer proof that Martin was not the aggressor. Bao also claims that he received the strong, though subtle, message not to speak on certain things: 
?He was in essence told to zip his lips. ?Shut up. Don?t say those things,?? said Bao?s legal counsel, legendary Attorney *Willie Gary.*
 ?

 Gary said prosecutors never asked Dr. Bao a question crucial to their case.
 He wanted a question that would have allowed him to explain to the  jury with scientific evidence how there was no way Trayvon Martin could  have been on top of George Zimmerman, Gary said.
 Gary said that question never came.​


----------

